# Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

Found this while browsing... never seen this particular combo before but im sure its fun. AND IT RUNS 10's lol








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...edded
http://www.youtube.com/v/DudjNvnsfKE&rel=1
its in this video amongst some other bad ass cars
http://video.google.com/videos...rt=10
*TELL US WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT THE SWAP*









_Modified by bwell01 at 10:44 AM 1-11-2009_


_Modified by bwell01 at 11:17 AM 1-11-2009_


----------



## backintown (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*


----------



## backintown (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*









Yes, that's a Beetle.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (backintown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backintown* »_








Yes, that's a Beetle.

that must be scary to drive!


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (backintown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backintown* »_








Yes, that's a Beetle.

MOAR!!


----------



## backintown (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (GRN6IX)*

http://forums.aussieveedubbers...66118
Found with google images, this thing is so nice
edit: 356hp and 395tq


----------



## Rub-ISH (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (backintown)*

Crazy STI bug 
Another one 
So many vids of that Bug


_Modified by Rub-ISH at 10:51 AM 1-11-2009_


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (backintown)*









O M G .... that is a very nice build. i dont think i would drive it if it were mine. its just too clean of a install


----------



## backintown (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=woqiFrnZqvE
13b Turbo Beetle. Runs on ground kittens.


----------



## backintown (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (backintown)*

Sorry for all the posts in this thread, I love wacky motor swaps









f20c in a mazda pickup


----------



## backintown (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (backintown)*









Torksteer Potato


----------



## backintown (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (backintown)*

http://video.google.com/videos...ab=iv#
The infamous Volvette.


----------



## RogueOne (Jun 23, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*

2JZ in a Fox body Mustang.










http://www.supraforums.com/for...53217


----------



## VeeDub_L_U (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (backintown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backintown* »_http://video.google.com/videos...ab=iv#
The infamous Volvette.

"on enclosed road"


----------



## rick_chicago (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*

My buddy's Cobra replica with a 528 Hemi crate engine - 610HP, 650 LbFt
Everett Morrison Cobra replica - C4 Vette suspension components:








No one ever stuffed the 528 in, so it was "challenging" (he had to spend $800 for a plastic replica engine to get the sizing right):








Before it went in:


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (rick_chicago)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f5S1NAMnYKM
Smart Car with Hayabusa (maybe turbo'd???) Engine


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (RogueOne)*

2jz no $hit.


----------



## Dextrobrick (Mar 25, 2007)

When it comes to engine swaps, there isn't most anything that's more sensible than the Volvette's twin-turbo LS1:
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (backintown)*

I see your 

_Quote, originally posted by *backintown* »_








Yes, that's a Beetle.

and raise you


----------



## big byrd (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (patrikman)*


----------



## poorman (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (patrikman)*

in my opinion, one of the greatest swaps ... 190e v8 (M117) on the verge of completion
















http://community.190revolution....html


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*

CTS with Buick V6 Turbo









My personal favorite: 55 Chevy BelAir with 3000 HP Rolls Royce Merlin V12 out of a P-51D Mustang
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIj2GVfua84



























_Modified by Jetty! at 3:25 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*

















delorean w/nissan 3.5l and porsche transaxle

















sorry. an engine swap thread is not complete without it.


_Modified by patrikman at 2:33 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (Jetty!)*

how about an electric cobra making 300hp and 1,000 ft-lb of torque.








or a mustang


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (backintown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backintown* »_http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=woqiFrnZqvE
13b Turbo Beetle. Runs on ground kittens.

that thing is retarded fun.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (patrikman)*

























"Harvey Rice of HR Engineering, specialists in car rear wheel drive conversions, is selling the company car, a Mark 1 Golf, converted to rear wheel drive and powered by a turbo charged Hayabusa engine.
Making around 350bhp and weighing in at just 595kg, this Golf has a power to weight ratio of 588bhp per ton - more than the McLaren F1."


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (patrikman)*

*STI TriStar*


----------



## shortydub (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (mikegilbert)*

FnF3 skyline powered mustang









volvo v8. cant find engine bay shots









supercharged k20 vtec mini








Yes that is a focus...









vq45tt 240z
















monster miata








twin turbo tundra v8 scion... (cant find engine pics...)










_Modified by shortydub at 5:45 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (shortydub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shortydub* »_









I hate that car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## LethaOne (Aug 20, 2007)

Honda CBR1000 engine and turbocharged, as well, on a go-kart. Does this count?


----------



## Ben010783 (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (big byrd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *big byrd* »_









What is that? 240SX with boxer engine?


----------



## oh noes! cars! (Apr 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

^ instant death (the go-kart)


----------



## backintown (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (Ben010783)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ben010783* »_
What is that? 240SX with boxer engine?

It's a Nissan V8 (4.2l?) with a huge turbo.


----------



## Oldmantompkins (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*

RWD Mini 6cyl



















_Modified by Oldmantompkins at 4:12 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (Oldmantompkins)*


----------



## big byrd (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (Ben010783)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ben010783* »_
What is that? 240SX with boxer engine?

240 with a turbo'd Q45 engine


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_I see your 
and raise you

















and that appears to be Bruce Meyers, sitting the the manx.
(original inventor of the Meyers Manx)
damn i love me some motor swaps.
the best way to have fun in my book.
i've been considering a STI bug swap for about 5 years. but i need to cut up another beetle rather than my restored one, then mock it up to run and drive, before cutting into my restored beetle.
but, RX7 motor would fit easily into engine bay.
either swap, or spend $4000 trying to make 150HP in a aircooled vw motor and see how long that last. but stock STI motor should go another 100,000 miles on just oil changes.


----------



## EvoIX (Aug 4, 2006)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (g60-inside)*

My dream is to put a built one of these:








Into one of these:


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (EvoIX)*

Not quite the same, but a buddy of mine put a subie svx motor in his 914. You're right, though -- a built STI motor would be awesome.


----------



## elementpb (Feb 23, 2008)

We need a W12 VW Bus. Someone make it happen!


----------



## 92skirmishgti (Sep 5, 2005)

*Re: (LethaOne)*

More info please! 

_Quote, originally posted by *LethaOne* »_Honda CBR1000 engine and turbocharged, as well, on a go-kart. Does this count?


----------



## kingslinky (Sep 13, 2007)

a Hillclimb mercedes 190 with a f1 judd v8
http://videos.**************/v...3.htm











_Modified by kingslinky at 6:00 PM 1-11-2009_


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_
I hate that car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

We can agree to disagree...I LOVE that car. Nice to see a Japanese motor in an American muscle car for a change...I mean since it seems like an LSx is swap into just about anything else. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for being an "original swap".


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (mr_e1974)*

still hate the car, hate the movie too. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## focalBlur (Dec 5, 2003)

I always thought this was cool!


----------



## PocketAce (Nov 25, 2007)

*Re: (kingslinky)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kingslinky* »_a Hillclimb mercedes 190 with a f1 judd v8
http://videos.**************/v...3.htm










_Modified by kingslinky at 6:00 PM 1-11-2009_

I love anything JUDD. That's great!


----------



## unleashedd (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (PocketAce)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PocketAce* »_
I love anything JUDD. That's great!

orly?


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (unleashedd)*

Where does one even begin to look for a motor like that? I don't suppose you just call up an F1 team and ask for a leftover.... Even if you did, where do you buy new rings and bearings


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (elementpb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elementpb* »_We need a W12 VW Bus. Someone make it happen!

close enough??
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (DUTCHMANia)*

Great Thread


----------



## Ben010783 (May 27, 2006)

240SX with LS1


----------



## Paint_By_Numbers (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Great Thread

seriously.....


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

I can't find any pics, but someone dropped a LT1 into an old Audi quattro wagon...


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (StormChaser)*

LSX's into just about anything make me smile for some reason.


----------



## VMPhil (Nov 16, 2007)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (backintown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *backintown* »_








Torksteer Potato

Ill do ya one better.
http://forums.nicoclub.com/zer...motor
B13 sentra with a VQ swap. Granted its not the 350z engine like he says it is but its still cool.


----------



## adphil (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (VMPhil)*

77 rabbit


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

VW 1.1 liter four cylinder four stroke engine in a Trabant (usually equipped with a .6 liter 2 cyl 2 stroke). Although that one was a factory change for the last model year.








This is what it used to look like for the previous 40-ish model years:










_Modified by Kar98 at 9:09 AM 1-12-2009_


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

My Friends 2JZ BT E34


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (Paint_By_Numbers)*

How about an air-cooled VW with an all electic motor swapped in?
[IMG]http://images.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/pix/medium/1878126.jpg
Top speed 85 MPH, range 65 miles. Acceleration-wise, this car ain't too shabby either, hitting 40 MPH from a standing stop within 6 seconds. I'd bet a stock one can't do that.


----------



## markcorrado1 (Sep 15, 2001)

*Re: (markcorrado1)*

1JZ BT RX7
















7M BT AE86
























2JZ BT Cressida


























_Modified by markcorrado1 at 10:30 AM 1-12-2009_


----------



## DAt_Tx_DuB (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (markcorrado1)*

MK2 Golf with a Cadillac Northstar V8
















Youtube: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b87JtbzfzjI


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: (DAt_Tx_DuB)*


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (EvoIX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EvoIX* »_My dream is to put a built one of these:








Into one of these:









You would replace a Porsche flat-6 with a Subie flat-4?









TPI 350 Benz

Turbo Rotary 911 Targa longhood

Ferrari Mondail


----------



## magz0r (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: (DAt_Tx_DuB)*

Turbo'd TC76 LS1 swap into an old RX-7:
















Full build thread (a very good pic-heavy read):
http://forums.bimmerforums.com...44457


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (patrickvr6)*

Don't think this has been posted yet
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4198612


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (DAt_Tx_DuB)*

that mkII is sick!







the northstar-a classic example of an engine too good for the chassis it came in. I love those motors in hot rods and stuff.
this from an old thread. Mosler twin star (yes twin northstar)








everybody loves(or loathes) a Fiero


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CoolWhiteWolfsburg* »_Don't think this has been posted yet
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4198612









that's not a swap, just a hi-po replacement.


----------



## LethaOne (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: (92skirmishgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92skirmishgti* »_More info please! 


Can't really give you much more info, some guys just showed up to a Get-together with it, out of the blue. They did do a WOT in the lot upon arrival, and all I heard was this "reeeeeeeEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH-RAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH tssssssshhh"







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

*Re: (LethaOne)*

how bout a audi v8 in a corrado.







doesn't look like much in the picture but as far as I know its in working order now


----------



## lucalucaluca (Nov 26, 2004)




----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (Phunkshon)*

i would be absolutely terrified to drive some of these. that go kart is madness... i cant imagine any grip in that go kart.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

This is in a Datsun 510. 
















Has the gauge cluster too:








A cool feature on this car is the owner threw on a Y-pipe with one side exiting in front of the passenger rear tire and the other outlet goes to a Honda Civic muffler. A small plate and two butterfly screws is all that is needed to go from a quiet cruiser to loud, in your face awesome.








Unassuming Mazda MPV...








...with a 300ZX TT engine producing 300 whp
















An interior shot:


----------



## elementpb (Feb 23, 2008)

is 300whp really that much in a minivan? Enough that you need 6 extra gauges and 2 digital readouts and reinforced um... plate(?) around your automatic transmission?


----------



## jedbaker21 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: (elementpb)*

i was thinking the same thing... kinda pointless in an mpv... atleast pick a decent looking car


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*

Lotus Elise w/ Audi 1.8T swap
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml
















Exige with Honda K20A swap:
































_Modified by Jetty! at 3:14 PM 1-12-2009_

_Modified by Jetty! at 3:14 PM 1-12-2009_


_Modified by Jetty! at 3:15 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

Lotus Elise w/ 2.7T swap:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (G0to60)*

^^now that looks dangerous!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: (jedbaker21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jedbaker21* »_i was thinking the same thing... kinda pointless in an mpv... atleast pick a decent looking car

It's a sleeper vehicle along the lines of those crazy people who race their turbo minivans! 


_Modified by the_humeister at 12:35 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## daytonaboogie (Jul 22, 2007)

wheres the tdi motorcycle?
not exactly a swap buttt...


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (elementpb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elementpb* »_is 300whp really that much in a minivan? Enough that you need 6 extra gauges and 2 digital readouts and reinforced um... plate(?) around your automatic transmission?

i think youre missing the point. the engine is probably sitting pretty far back as the mpv never designed with rwd in mind so im sure that he had to make numerous firewall modifications, including creating an opening for a transmission that was never supposed to be there. the mpv, im sure, never came with much of a dash beyond speedo and a tach and the basics so im sure hes running the gauges we would all need on a hi po turbo motor like oil pressure, oil temp, boost, egt and fuel pressure not to mention that it looks like the basics, fuel and water temp, are down there too since theyre missing from the dash. it makes perfect sense to me. i just listed off nine right there...
do a swap that no one has done before and then tell us whats needed and what not.
edit: im sure hes running a stoich gauge too


_Modified by morecarsthanbrains at 12:28 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*

FD RX-7 with an LS7.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*

The old boxy Mazda MPV was RWD or AWD. Only the last gen was FWD-only.


----------



## abawp (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_
i think youre missing the point. the engine is probably sitting pretty far back as the mpv never designed with rwd in mind so im sure that he had to make numerous firewall modifications, including creating an opening for a transmission that was never supposed to be there. the mpv, im sure, never came with much of a dash beyond speedo and a tach and the basics so im sure hes running the gauges we would all need on a hi po turbo motor like oil pressure, oil temp, boost, egt and fuel pressure not to mention that it looks like the basics, fuel and water temp, are down there too since theyre missing from the dash. it makes perfect sense to me. i just listed off nine right there...
do a swap that no one has done before and then tell us whats needed and what not.
edit: im sure hes running a stoich gauge too

Bang on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
A lot of this is what the owner was telling everyone who asked. He's got a voltmeter in there somewhere as well as he has a bunch of audio/video equipment (which I didn't get pictures of







). Not so much of a sleeper, more of a fairly quick theater.


----------



## thebigmacd (Aug 17, 2004)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (patrickvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrickvr6* »_
You would replace a Porsche flat-6 with a Subie flat-4?










Only 3,351 914/6s were built, so for a given 914, it's unlikely that there is a Porsche flat 6 in it.
Even if it did have a 6 in it, I would think an STI engine would trump a 110-hp 2.0L carbed flat-6 in both power and upgrade-affordability.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (thebigmacd)*

I had an issue of R&T from say... 1991.
Featured a car called a Cobrrari.
Was a Shelby Cobra, painted red, with a Ferrari V12 shoehorned in.
Was awesomes.
*Edit, found an engine shot, and looks like the car may have been painted (or it's a different one):












_Modified by Preppy at 4:07 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (Preppy)*

Jaguar V12 Miata:


----------



## beatenb3 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_
i think youre missing the point. the engine is probably sitting pretty far back as the mpv never designed with rwd in mind so im sure that he had to make numerous firewall modifications, including creating an opening for a transmission that was never supposed to be there. the mpv, im sure, never came with much of a dash beyond speedo and a tach and the basics so im sure hes running the gauges we would all need on a hi po turbo motor like oil pressure, oil temp, boost, egt and fuel pressure not to mention that it looks like the basics, fuel and water temp, are down there too since theyre missing from the dash. it makes perfect sense to me. i just listed off nine right there...
do a swap that no one has done before and then tell us whats needed and what not.
edit: im sure hes running a stoich gauge too

_Modified by morecarsthanbrains at 12:28 PM 1-12-2009_

It was RWD actually. 
Source: http://www.economicexpert.com/a/Mazda:MPV.htm 
Just noticed someone beat me to it.


----------



## VR6ix (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (G0to60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G0to60* »_Jaguar V12 Miata:
http://i174.photobucket.com/al...4.jpg
http://i174.photobucket.com/al...6.jpg
http://i174.photobucket.com/al...7.jpg

Neat-o.
Jag V-12 in an Austin Healey 100. And supercharged for good measure








http://www.britishv8.org/Other/MartinJansen.htm


----------



## badb5 (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (Phunkshon)*

Do you guys realize this:








Is one of these:








It started life with a 2 cyl 4 stroke, 600cc air cooled motorcycle engine.


----------



## RS4PD (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (badb5)*

With some wings would it fly?


----------



## warrenW (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_Lotus Elise w/ Audi 1.8T swap
http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml
















Exige with Honda K20A swap:
































_Modified by Jetty! at 3:14 PM 1-12-2009_

_Modified by Jetty! at 3:14 PM 1-12-2009_

_Modified by Jetty! at 3:15 PM 1-12-2009_

out of these three the k20 is my favorite...
but great swaps IMO.


----------



## MGMG8GT (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (Dextrobrick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dextrobrick* »_











Great googly moogly.


----------



## 16valvedCaddy (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: (SleeperPassat)*

Here's mine


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (16valvedCaddy)*

^HOLY SMOKES DUDE. Awesome


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

*Re: (palakaman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *palakaman* »_how bout a audi v8 in a corrado.







doesn't look like much in the picture but as far as I know its in working order now










thats mikkijaynes car and no its not running yet.....yet.


----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_FD RX-7 with an LS7.


Thats a 7.0 LS motor, but its not an LS7.


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (eastcoastbumps)*

Your guys post have nothing on this


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (runnin9z)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2247645


----------



## ledfoot22 (Jun 1, 2004)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (patrickvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrickvr6* »_
You would replace a Porsche flat-6 with a Subie flat-4?









Turbo Rotary 911 Targa longhood





I here by nominate you for ignorant post of the thread. Why wouldn't you want a 914 with subie power? Waayy cheaper than anything from the Porsche parts bin, and it would blow the doors off the majority of the Porsche powered cars on the street. What more you follow up your subie 914 hating with a even more basteredized 911, which is awesome btw.















http://www.renegadehybrids.com/
These guys do some friggen killer swaps. Rumor has it they got a STI conversion for the 986 Boxturd. That has potential for massive amounts of awesomeness.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

I have that magazine!. I was looking for dunebuggies and hot vws one day and I saw RWD GTI with a VRT! I bought it just to fap to. this is the only pic I could find. 








here is a similar (read ugly) car:
http://vids.myspace.com/index....60141 :


_Modified by patrikman at 12:25 AM 1-13-2009_


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*









I was always a big fan of the LS1 in the E36 3 series
http://www.nash8503.com/
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by jamerican1 at 10:14 PM 1-12-2009_


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: (patrikman)*

SLK w/ SLR supercharged V8


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (nickthaskater)*

^^^^^^Why does that strangely make me think about dairy cows??


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (jamerican1)*

Also the Caddy with the 527 swap








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## GTI JOE (Sep 11, 2000)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (jamerican1)*

Diesel Grand National
















http://video.google.com/videop...hl=en


----------



## peoples_car (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
Exige with Honda K20A swap:



























this is probably one of hte more logical swaps listed

all of these are great though


----------



## Ionz13 (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: (lucalucaluca)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lucalucaluca* »_









































"Holy Chit" were the exact words out of my mouth when I saw the front engine V8.
This is the one that takes the cake for me.


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (Ionz13)*

I wanna see an s2k with a vr6


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (eastcoastbumps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastcoastbumps* »_
Thats a 7.0 LS motor, but its not an LS7. 

Then why does it say LS7 on the valve cover? I don't know of any GM 7.0L LS engine that isn't an LS7


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGNICKSGTIS420* »_I wanna see an s2k with a vr6

Typically you try and *upgrade* the motor when you swap.


----------



## Jerahammey (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: (Ionz13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ionz13* »_
"Holy Chit" were the exact words out of my mouth when I saw the front engine V8.
This is the one that takes the cake for me. 


Well, here's another... though it's hard to tell in the picture, but you can see that he put the Corvette badge on the side. Owned by a guy not too far from me who runs a VW shop.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (kwik!gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kwik!gti* »_
Typically you try and *upgrade* the motor when you swap.

Agreed, which is why I'd like to see an S2000 with an NSX 3.2L V6.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (ledfoot22)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ledfoot22* »_I here by nominate you for ignorant post of the thread. Why wouldn't you want a 914 with subie power? Waayy cheaper than anything from the Porsche parts bin, and it would blow the doors off the majority of the Porsche powered cars on the street. What more you follow up your subie 914 hating with a even more basteredized 911, which is awesome btw.
















I only mentioned it because I _think _ that actually _is_ a real 914-6, cutting one of those up would be silly.
And if you want to swap in a turbocharged engine why limit yourself with paltry sub 3-liter subie? get a 3.3 turbo engine from a 930 like this crafty 356 owner has done.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGNICKSGTIS420* »_I wanna see an s2k with a vr6

hahaha. like asking for an s2k powered by a 1.6l diesel. hahaha


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGNICKSGTIS420* »_I wanna see an s2k with a vr6

I'd like a piece of filet mignon topped with poop.


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (Fritz27)*

I want to see a Beige Camry with a Veyron engine in it...but it ain't going to happen, yea for me!


----------



## justinsvr6 (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*

heres a 944 turbo with a.......
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...n%3D3


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (NationYell)*

^^^huh? and what's with the christian porn help site. I am offended by your religious content. religion causes much more harm than porn.


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (patrikman)*

By no means is it religion or religious based, I abhor religion. PM if you want to offer up your 2 pesos, I'm willing to hear what you have to say.


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (patrikman)*

You people facking kidding me? 4 pages of blasphemous subie swapped bugs and porsches, and no Ranault Espace F1?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEDwfk8EYR0


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGNICKSGTIS420* »_I wanna see an s2k with a vr6

Really bad idea. First of all the VR6 isn't mean for a RWD platform. You'd have to find a transmission that would work. 
All of that work, and at best, you could maybe fit the 24V 3.2 for ~250 horsepower. 
All of that work fabricating, buying the engine, transmission, driveline, etc, just to gain maybe 13 horsepower and some extra torque? Not to mention the extra weight from the bigger cast iron block engine. Oh wait, yes, the noize that every VW fan boy dreams of!
Unless you were planning on doing a complete R32 drivetrain swap, so you'd have to find a way to convert the S2000 to accept AWD, which would pretty much ruin that car.
If you started with the 2.8L either 12V or 24V, you're starting with an inherently inferior engine that you'd have to modify the sh*t out of to match the S2000's power levels.
Some guy here had a pipe dream idea that obviously never surfaced:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3405727

If you're going to spend that kind of time, money, and effort in an engine swap you're better off going with something with more power off the bat (like an LS1/LS2) or just supercharging or turbocharging the F20C/F22C.
It would be interesting to see it, but I don't think it will ever be done.


----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
Then why does it say LS7 on the valve cover? I don't know of any GM 7.0L LS engine that isn't an LS7









Its an LS2 that has been bored and stroked to 427ci making it an LS7 clone. It doesn't have a dry sump oil system or titanium rods.


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (eastcoastbumps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastcoastbumps* »_Its an LS2 that has been bored and stroked to 427ci making it an LS7 clone. It doesn't have a dry sump oil system or titanium rods. 

I tracked the buildup of this car on torquecentral.com, and it was featured is Sport Compact Car back in 2006. If I remember correctly it is a true LS7, but he is using a wet sump on it due to fitment issues. But I could swear I remember reading it was a true LS7.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (eastcoastbumps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastcoastbumps* »_
Its an LS2 that has been bored and stroked to 427ci making it an LS7 clone. It doesn't have a dry sump oil system or titanium rods. 

The page I read off said it was an LS7 with a dry sump. Also, the valve covers say "LS7" so I don't see how anyone without supreme inside knowledge is supposed to know otherwise. There's no need to go and try and "show someone up" just to prove something when there is no need.


----------



## R32R1 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Re: (Surfing On A Rocket)*

Volvo 940 5.0L swap. These came with a slow ass 4-cyl


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

all right. lets not get the thread locked due to stupid bickering.








i don't think i've seen the Viper Jeep in here yet:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (G0to60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G0to60* »_all right. lets not get the thread locked due to stupid bickering.








i don't think i've seen the Viper Jeep in here yet:









Can't tell, did they retain the 4WD?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (Preppy)*

Realize that it's not an aftermarket swap, but technically its a kind of swap? Swaps?


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (Preppy)*

here's what it read on the auction:

_Quote, originally posted by *eBay* »_
From the auction: You are bidding on one of the worlds most custom jeeps ever built. This is an all aluminum body CJ-7 with a 500 hp Viper V-10 crate motor, 1-ton 5-speed NV-4500 trans, Dyna trac Dana 60 reverse pinion one ton axels with Detroit soft lockers front and rear with 411 gears. A custom 2��x 4�� tube steel frame buy advanced frame works of California. Atlas twin stick transfer case 4.3 to 1 ratio, Wilwood front and rear disk brakes for stopping when your crusing at 140 mph. Custom Mickey Thompson Beed-lock wheels with 33�� nitto grappler tires. Jeep has a custom 25 Gallon gas tank with skid plate and in the tank electric fuel pump. Jeep has heavy duty power steering and power brakes. Dash is custom with all autometer guages with anodized aluminum bezels. All frame and cage is powder coated, Body has a $12,000.00 custom paint job. Custom headers and Ron Davis 4 -core radiator to keep it running cool even in Arizona. Jeep has reverse shackels front and duel rancho 8000 gas shocks front and rear. Full 6-point cage with Beard suspension seats and shoulder belts. I am a metal fabricator by trade with over 29 years and a certified welder, My buddy larry who helped me build it is a nuclear certified welder that worked for Hughes Aircraft and has over 30 years fabrication experience. It took us 1 year to build this Jeep and I spent just over $100,000.00 in parts alone. This Jeep was featured on the cover of JP magazine June 2004 issue with a 4 page article inside.


----------



## Shomegrown (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
Really bad idea. First of all the VR6 isn't mean for a RWD platform. You'd have to find a transmission that would work. 


Just to be clear, there are a few RWD VR6 applications.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Shomegrown)*

sure but they ARE mid engine-RWD. using the same layout just in a differnt place.................back on topic.










_Modified by patrikman at 3:14 PM 1-13-2009_


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_sure but they ARE mid engine-RWD. using the same layout just in a differnt place.................back on topic.

http://videos.**************/v...5.htm

_Modified by patrikman at 3:11 PM 1-13-2009_

Pretty sure that the Touareg, Cayenne, and older MB Vaneos use a longitudinal FR type layout (though the former are AWD) for the VR6.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Preppy)*

true but not RWD. WTF is a MB Vaneos? and does it have a VR6?








(sorry about the link, it comes through garbled. it is a japanese mk4 supra with a TT V12) 


_Modified by patrikman at 3:17 PM 1-13-2009_


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_true but not RWD. WTF is a MB Vaneos? and does it have a VR6?








(sorry about the link, it comes through garbled. it is a japanese mk4 supra with a TT V12) 

_Modified by patrikman at 3:17 PM 1-13-2009_

My mistake, not the MB Vaneo... the MB V-Class and the Vito.
MB = Mercedes Benz.
Not 100% sure, but believe that these are FR layout for the VR6.


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
The page I read off said it was an LS7 with a dry sump. Also, the valve covers say "LS7" so I don't see how anyone without supreme inside knowledge is supposed to know otherwise. There's no need to go and try and "show someone up" just to prove something when there is no need.

I know for a fact that he had to run a wet sump because of fitment issues. but you are right, it is a true LS7, I just found my issue of Sport Compact Car that has this car in it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Back to the swappage!!!


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (Surfing On A Rocket)*

V12 E30








Yet another V8 RX7








Jag V12 in a 240Z


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Preppy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Preppy* »_
My mistake, not the MB Vaneo... the MB V-Class and the Vito.
MB = Mercedes Benz.
Not 100% sure, but believe that these are FR layout for the VR6.

MB = Mercedes Benz.----I M NOT AN IDIOT. why would merc use a vw mill? pics or ban!


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (patrikman)*

Here you go Bud, FRONT mounted REAR wheel drive VR6.
















and another
















Back of a Corrado


----------



## nopal 6.0 (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (JigenVW)*

Supercharged LS1 Evo 9 
http://videos.**************/v...5.htm
Turbocharged LS1 + Subaru Legacy
















http://forums.nasioc.com/forum...35498
LS6 Supercharged Porsche








http://toy-jet.com/index.html
LS1 Porsche 914 ^ same link








Another V8 914
















Lexus IS570








V12 Mustang
























http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXBHwUuU94M


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (nopal 6.0)*

Does this one count? It's a good read if you haven't seen it already. wow, I didn't realize this thread had been bumped last week.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2698006
Twin engined, twin turbo, AWD Dodge Shadow.





































































































































_Modified by Jetty! at 7:31 PM 1-13-2009_


----------



## jedbaker21 (Aug 16, 2007)

any videos of that thing


----------



## VR6ix (Oct 27, 2003)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
Really bad idea. First of all the VR6 isn't mean for a RWD platform. You'd have to find a transmission that would work. ...
If you started with the 2.8L either 12V or 24V, you're starting with an inherently inferior engine that you'd have to modify the sh*t out of to match the S2000's power levels.


This, people, is the very fuel that ignites that Great American Passion of Intuition, Ingenuity and Back-Yard Engineering supremacy, that same thinking that says "that'll never work? Hah! _I_ can make that _work!_ lemme show you how, son". That great spirit that drove pioneers to build flying machines, trans-oceanic ships, space shuttles, race cars, positively freaky carnival rides, AND the internet. That essence of "if it don't fit, try harder dammit!" and the "never-say-never" attitude of a true champion.
Oh, firetruck! I've got that all backasswards now!








For What It's Worth: a stock N/A VR6 may be a turd if you're not concerned about having torque at a lowly 2000 rpm. Add a medium-sized snail, some injectors and software, and run 10-12psi on a bone-stock motor. Or, add a head spacer and up the boost into the 20's. 400whp on a stock bottom end. Proven capability but oh no, it's got a VW badge on it, so therefore it's no good. If you're doing a complete drivetrain swap... why keep the motor stock? Makes no sense your argument does.

VR6 swap into a Fiero. Posted a week or two ago: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4187663








































http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14-qF27yM-k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB7kbxW_Zro

No Focus/V8 swaps posted yet? Pour que pas?
































http://www.sportcompactcarweb.....html
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yzpc_Km41PE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AInDpYP6bHo









OK that guy doesn't count at all... but, is there room in the front of an FD for all of that?!?

The Vorsche... half VW, half Porsche, all awesome. Plus it's a four-door, so it's pract-ick-al:
























http://www.badassdubs.com/vorsche.html








's to the people who said "hellllllz yeah, I can do THAT, just you watch!!!"


----------



## Zanardi. (Jan 5, 2007)

*Re: (VR6ix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6ix* »_

No Focus/V8 swaps posted yet? Pour que pas?


Because someone posted one on the very first page.


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (VR6ix)*

^- Amen! I despise that "its not possible" attitude. Anything at all is possible!
































































Twin 24v VR6 Lupo


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (JigenVW)*

Audi VR6







http://www.eurotuner.com/video....html http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4001630


----------



## ModelCitizen (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*









PT Cruiser GT in a Caravan.
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3176192
p.s. I miss the turbo minivan days .


----------



## VANDENPLAS (Dec 31, 2007)

no pics but a datsun 240z with a jag v12 with custom gm coilpack ignition system and weber carbsetup.


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (VR6ix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6ix* »_

This, people, is the very fuel that ignites that Great American Passion of Intuition, Ingenuity and Back-Yard Engineering supremacy, that same thinking that says "that'll never work? Hah! _I_ can make that _work!_ lemme show you how, son". That great spirit that drove pioneers to build flying machines, trans-oceanic ships, space shuttles, race cars, positively freaky carnival rides, AND the internet. That essence of "if it don't fit, try harder dammit!" and the "never-say-never" attitude of a true champion.
Oh, firetruck! I've got that all backasswards now!








For What It's Worth: a stock N/A VR6 may be a turd if you're not concerned about having torque at a lowly 2000 rpm. Add a medium-sized snail, some injectors and software, and run 10-12psi on a bone-stock motor. Or, add a head spacer and up the boost into the 20's. 400whp on a stock bottom end. Proven capability but oh no, it's got a VW badge on it, so therefore it's no good. If you're doing a complete drivetrain swap... why keep the motor stock? Makes no sense your argument does.
:

While I do agree that it would be cool to see (I already said that), swapping a VR6 into an S2000 is an exercise in futility. If you're going to swap a VR6 into an S2000, you'd either have to boost it or you'd have a slower car. A diesel could get you more torque at 2000 RPMs but putting around at 2000 RPMs isn't the point of an S2000.
If the plan is just to boost a swapped VR6, you're must better off just boosting the F20C/F22C and you can have 275 ft-lbs and 400 whp. I don't think you'll ever see a VR6 in an S2000 but I don't mind being proven wrong.
At least a Vr6 in a Fiero makes sense, as the engines that came in a Fiero were turds anyways. You'd be increasing power (and reliability) there, and that makes sense.
But, can we drop the topic?
Viper V10 in a Mustang:










_Modified by Jetty! at 10:20 PM 1-13-2009_


----------



## 3tx9340 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (Jetty!)*

some sprites


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
Viper V10 in a Mustang:









_Modified by Jetty! at 10:20 PM 1-13-2009_

Wasn't there a FORD triton V10 powered Mustang around too?


----------



## a4m25d90 (Dec 11, 2007)

*Re: (3tx9340)*

Technically not an engine swap or a car but a 500 HP Hayabusa is mad and ballsy 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gpQP4v_Z0nQ


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (jedbaker21)*

Duramax diesel powered Grand National (clone)

































*Nice Vids! * http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://18to1.com/index.php?mod...n=8:8 


_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 8:05 PM 1-13-2009_


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (CannuckCorradoVR6T)*

Ford made a one-off Mustang V10 which was closer to a 4.6 32v with two extra cylinders grafted on, IIRC.
Ford Mustang Boss V10


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

*Re: (Fritz27)*

This is unsane.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (Porridgehead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Porridgehead* »_This is unsane.









absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3879440
RB26DETT in a Scirocco


----------



## lrusak (May 1, 2007)

*Re: (jedbaker21)*

























I guess its not much of an engine swap though


_Modified by lrusak at 11:12 PM 1-13-2009_


----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
The page I read off said it was an LS7 with a dry sump. Also, the valve covers say "LS7" so I don't see how anyone without supreme inside knowledge is supposed to know otherwise. There's no need to go and try and "show someone up" just to prove something when there is no need.

Ok, thats fine. I didn't mean to offend anyone or try to 'show someone up.' SCC was wrong when they called it an LS7, but that probably is the easiest way to describe Mikes engine since it is LS based and has 7.0 of displacement.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (Phunkshon)*

Jetta engine swapz


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (mujjuman)*

Start off with a couple of bikes.....



Some VW's....


And my friend's '68 intercooled turbocharged dry-sump running SDS

And this....

*AND THE BEST SWAP EVER>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## Toenund (Jan 7, 2009)

This thread is mostt excellent


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (Toenund)*


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (Toenund)*

It would be nice if people told us what the new engine is that was swapped in. A picture doesn't always work for those not in the know.
And in response to the Volvo with the Ferrari engine, I still think the Rolls Royce Merlin V12 in the 55 Chevy wins.
L98 in a Jeep:


----------



## RaminGTI20 (Sep 16, 2006)

350z with LS2...


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

*Re: (RaminGTI20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RaminGTI20* »_350z with LS2...









finally, a 350z that sounds decent


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (RaminGTI20)*


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*Re: (Porridgehead)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Porridgehead* »_This is unsane.

















Ok, I'm not normally one to call blasphemy... but... 2000gt's are so rarely seen, I'm hoping this one was in pretty bad shape before this happened.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_
And in response to the Volvo with the Ferrari engine, I still think the Rolls Royce Merlin V12 in the 55 Chevy wins.

Its a Nash Rambler.

_Quote, originally posted by *JOHNS92JETTA* »_









Ya, for real...what is that thing?


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: (AdrockMK2)*

http://www.popularhotrodding.c....html


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: (nopal 6.0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nopal 6.0* »_
Another V8 914


















FYI, those aren't the same car








The top one is Marty's twin turbo 930 engine with 935 cooling parts etc. Good for about 530HP.
The bottom one is Rich's 928 engined 'Alien', another truly cool swap...just not the same cars.


----------



## dook (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (JMURiz)*

















Duh


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: (dook)*


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (mujjuman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mujjuman* »_Jetta engine swapz

Epic.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (jedbaker21)*


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (Impeccable)*

TOP SECRET TOYOTA SUPRA crazy swap V12 engine jdm�@
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcqaqXYBLBE
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/106....html


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (nairmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nairmac* »_







[/url]


that is amazing!!


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*

friend posted this on my fbook wall earlier today. redic...








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Au4XDDTzijo&NR=1


----------



## AJVec (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (AHFlynn)*

yeah that was me haha. 
Lovin' the 190E's showing up in this thread


----------



## fknlo (Jun 30, 2004)

i had a friend with a miata with a rotary from an rx7 in it. 
that had the supercharger off a ford lightning sticking out of the hood...


----------



## 20aeman (Jun 8, 2006)

*Re: (fknlo)*









A fellow vortexer.


----------



## esrballa (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: (20aeman)*

























Twin turbo E30 M3


----------



## JigenVW (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: (esrballa)*

Keep the craziness coming guys!
V twin in a Festiva


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (JigenVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JigenVW* »_
V twin in a Festiva










I hope that engine is heavily modded... Most stock Harley V-Twins put out less HP than a stock Festiva.


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (Surfing On A Rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surfing On A Rocket* »_
I hope that engine is heavily modded... Most stock Harley V-Twins put out less HP than a stock Festiva.

well probably around about the same hp but with more than likely more torque. its an odd choice though for that car but its definitely unique


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (bwell01)*

I want a Swiftabusa; Swift body, Hayabusa engine


----------



## Trike Kid (Sep 28, 2008)

*Re: (Surfing On A Rocket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Surfing On A Rocket* »_
I hope that engine is heavily modded... Most stock Harley V-Twins put out less HP than a stock Festiva.

Yes, but if you make it fit one Harley engine, it fits most of them, meaning you can put one of those big inch motors that they use in all the custom stuff in there that make respectable power. The rest of a Festiva drivetrain can only take so much too.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (patrickvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrickvr6* »_
You would replace a Porsche flat-6 with a Subie flat-4?










Porsche 914s are slow flat 4s. the 914-6 had a 6-cylinder and is rarer. So if anyone would do that, a basic 914 would probably be sacrificed.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (cougar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cougar* »_
Ok, I'm not normally one to call blasphemy... but... 2000gt's are so rarely seen, I'm hoping this one was in pretty bad shape before this happened.









Holy crap, yeah...
Only 337 cars made....
Its not like the stock Yamaha inline 6 is a bad engine either...


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (.:FrankRizzo:.)*

What we know as the Lexus IS300 with an RB26DETT engine inside!








an 86 Corolla with an RB26DETT engine in it!



















_Modified by NationYell at 10:53 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: (NationYell)*

they didn't make a S800, Honda made the S800








the car with the swap is a 2000gt
Possibly the greatest of all time
I present Franken M3
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2929437


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: (mellbergVWfan)*

Sorry, in some internet circles they were calling the Toyota Sports 800, the Toyota S800. My mistake.


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (NationYell)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
the pics are back... the pics are back http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (bwell01)*

Jaguar V12 in a Corvair


----------



## Insomniax (Jul 22, 2005)

This was for sale recently, in order to make room for another project. I can't think of a better way to do a few laps of the Ring!


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: (Insomniax)*

ill add some more stuff:
mgb v12


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: (Phunkshon)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phunkshon* »_Jaguar V12 in a Corvair










That is in my top 5 of odd swaps...I can't tell whether I'm looking at the front "trunk" or the back engine bay?!?


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (AdrockMK2)*

Jay Leno's 1000+hp RWD Toronado:


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (RaminGTI20)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RaminGTI20* »_350z with LS2...









Ive seen this car in person and by far the engine is not the only thing that is nice. The brakes and interior make make melt.


----------



## 10Ten (Sep 29, 2007)

*Re: (1.8jettie)*

most of you guys have outdone me on the outrageous tip... however this was my daily driver for 4 years, 2.5 of which were in colorado above 7000'. tough as nails, reliable, and not as hard to handle in the snow & ice as i would have thought. 
1970 Pontiac LeMans Sport, some GTO body stuff, and a .060 overbore Chevy BB 468ci custom engine, etc. etc.. sorry no bay shots!


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*

Mustang 5.0:








V8:
















I belive this one has a modern Viggen engine:


----------



## HomeStar (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: (cheeebs)*



















_Modified by HomeStar at 9:39 AM 1-16-2009_


----------



## tomacGTi (May 28, 1999)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...annel


----------



## mazdawg78 (Nov 6, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (.:FrankRizzo:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:FrankRizzo:.* »_
Porsche 914s are slow flat 4s. the 914-6 had a 6-cylinder and is rarer. So if anyone would do that, a basic 914 would probably be sacrificed. 

was wonderin if anyone caught that. dont bastardize a 914/6. do it to a regular 914. 
914-no flares. 4 lug. 1.7,1.8 or 2.0 flat 4
914/6-flared. 5 lug and porsche flat 6. very rare


----------



## Jamisonvr6 (May 23, 2007)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (mazdawg78)*

sooo much sickness in this thread


----------



## eurocco (Jul 4, 2003)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*

Toyota MR2 with a 2.0 supercharged Ford Mondeo engine:


----------



## MKV2.5VW (Jan 13, 2009)

There are so many sick mods in this thread


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (MKV2.5VW)*

Looking at those Swaps in the Saabs makes me wonder what the front engine, front wheel drive Saab 99 with the Stag V-8 would have been like. They only made 48 of them, and I have never even seen a picture...


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*











_Modified by g60-inside at 8:06 PM 1-16-2009_


----------



## valfaw (Sep 15, 2006)

*Re: (20aeman)*


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (BattleRabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BattleRabbit* »_Looking at those Swaps in the Saabs makes me wonder what the front engine, front wheel drive Saab 99 with the Stag V-8 would have been like. They only made 48 of them, and I have never even seen a picture...

Probably a deathly amount of torque steer. The Viggen was too much power for the 9-3 to handle.
If you have more information about aforementioned Saab 99, I would love to hear it. I never heard of this beast of a Saab, and I do love Saabs.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (.:FrankRizzo:.)*

I think the engine in this Volvo is a newer model Volvo engine. I am just mostly impressed with the sick ITB/Turbo setup.


----------



## SpasticDwarf (Apr 14, 2007)

mine-


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (SpasticDwarf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SpasticDwarf* »_mine-

















teasers are not allowed in this thread

DETAILS ... give them to us


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (bwell01)*

It's an S54 (E46 M3 motor) in an E36.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (Fritz27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fritz27* »_It's an S54 (E46 M3 motor) in an E36.

Which is that? Insane or unique?


----------



## Fritz27 (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: (turbo_nine)*

Insanely expensive. Not really insane or unique though.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (.:FrankRizzo:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:FrankRizzo:.* »_
I belive this one has a modern Viggen engine:









That's got a warmed-over 2.0; certainly not a Viggen engine.
Aside from the blocks being very different shapes (the old 99/900s had 45-degree slanted blocks), you can't even stroke them to the same displacement as the Viggen because they won't clear the transmission case/oil sump.


----------



## SpasticDwarf (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: (Fritz27)*

I'd beg to differ that it's both insane and unique in that it's using the stock DME.


----------



## ModelCitizen (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (turbo_nine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_nine* »_
Which is that? Insane or unique?









Pipe down hater.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (ModelCitizen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ModelCitizen* »_
Pipe down hater.

No, honestly. Maybe it's my exposure to the relative ease of BMW engine swaps, but next to a Jag V12-swapped Corvair, it may be that a BMW with a somewhat newer engine of the same type doesn't strike me as insane. Perhaps using the stock DME is unique, but I'm not sure that's such a good thing either.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (turbo_nine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_nine* »_
That's got a warmed-over 2.0; certainly not a Viggen engine.
Aside from the blocks being very different shapes (the old 99/900s had 45-degree slanted blocks), you can't even stroke them to the same displacement as the Viggen because they won't clear the transmission case/oil sump.

So what did he do, just put a Viggen valve cover on it and then tell eurotuner it is a viggen engine?


----------



## LethaOne (Aug 20, 2007)

Someone on here pout an LS1 into an E36 M3.
Yup, here it is.
http://forums.motivemag.com/zerothread?id=3857060


_Modified by LethaOne at 10:21 AM 1-17-2009_


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (LethaOne)*


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (.:FrankRizzo:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:FrankRizzo:.* »_
So what did he do, just put a Viggen valve cover on it and then tell eurotuner it is a viggen engine?

It's a Viggen valve cover for sure; they're interchangeable. I'd sooner guess that Eurotuner took a bit of editorial license with the rest of it and didn't check.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (turbo_nine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_nine* »_
It's a Viggen valve cover for sure; they're interchangeable. I'd sooner guess that Eurotuner took a bit of editorial license with the rest of it and didn't check.

My dad didn't believe it was a Viggen engine years ago when we saw the car. But after the eurotuner article and after another thread I saw on here where it was called a Viggen engine, I started second guessing it.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (.:FrankRizzo:.)*

Yeah, it's certainly not if you saw it laying down at an angle. A Viggen (B235R) block is upright and would have the head sticking up out of the hood.


----------



## A Gruesome Time (Jun 2, 2008)

+








+








= Insane.
http://www.theturboforums.com/...941.0


----------



## gregfromnh (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (A Gruesome Time)*

Wow, that mustang project is awesome. The guy is taking his time and doing everything just as he wants it. I would have done some things differently, but he has the skills, time and money that I don't. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to him!
Here's one I found on my comp that I know nothing about, and someone else had saved these pics as biturbo nova, yet I know enough that its not a Nova, but couldn't tell you anything else about it. Runon.


----------



## Supraman2JZ (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: (gregfromnh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregfromnh* »_I know enough that its not a Nova, but couldn't tell you anything else about it. Runon.


It's bi turbo and it's a 67 Nova.
Edit: More pictures here 



_Modified by Supraman2JZ at 12:28 PM 1-17-2009_


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: (gregfromnh)*

What kind of car was on here a few years back and it had about 12 turbochargers on it...I think it was a Chevy Bel Air or something along those lines.


----------



## gregfromnh (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: (Supraman2JZ)*

wow, so much for car knowledge


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (NightTrain EX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NightTrain EX* »_What kind of car was on here a few years back and it had about 12 turbochargers on it...I think it was a Chevy Bel Air or something along those lines.

8 turbos. One for each cylinder. More for looks than power, _only_ 730hp IIRC
57 Chevy:










_Modified by .:FrankRizzo:. at 5:22 PM 1-17-2009_


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (.:FrankRizzo:.)*

jebus. is that thing intercooled at all? It's hard to tell what the tubing leads to...


----------



## dwfan (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: (Yurko)*

About 15 years ago in a local cars for sale newspaper, someone was selling a Chevy Chevete that they managed to cram a Chevy 350 into. Was a real sight to see.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_jebus. is that thing intercooled at all? It's hard to tell what the tubing leads to...

http://www.lateral-g.org/sandlin/


----------



## dj_elite (Jun 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## CannuckCorradoVR6T (Nov 8, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (dj_elite)*

Dear god.
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=Yo9reosjxk4
http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=rOhO7xmjPME&NR=1


----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (CannuckCorradoVR6T)*

LS1 Evo








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWW0-gQMWCc


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (Supraman2JZ)*

















IIRC it had a V8 of some sort


----------



## VeeRSixOh (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (.:FrankRizzo:.)*

Mine... not insane, but different...


----------



## topo yiyo (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: (VeeRSixOh)*

Camaro RSx 302 
























Datsun 510 wagon with 7M-GTE
















Twin turbo LS1 Skyline
















R33 LS1


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (.:FrankRizzo:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:FrankRizzo:.* »_I belive this one has a modern Viggen engine:

















no, it doesn't. it just has a custom Viggen valve cover. It's a standard twin cam 16v turbo SPG...
he had me fooled at first too. it's very factory.








the thing that throws you is the fact that it's got a distributor
here, you can see it's just a 'regular' SPG engine:








it's a great car though
probably one of the best SPGs in the world


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (JigenVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JigenVW* »_
Twin 24v VR6 Lupo

















they later converted this car to a twin W12 set up... 






















http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=...lated
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=...lated


_Modified by 20DYNAMITE07 at 12:47 AM 1-19-2009_


----------



## 00GTInOOb (Oct 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Ummmm those are 24v VR6 motors still


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (20DYNAMITE07)*



20DYNAMITE07 said:


> they later converted this car to a twin W12 set up...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vanagon-S (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (00GTInOOb)*

A good friend of mine...
Renault alpine turbo powered T3.


















Audi V8 Doka w/ tiptronic
























High roof panel w/ Audi V8 & tiptronic...
























Shorty single cab w/ Audi V8
























My fav... Fridolin w/ VR6


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Wow, no one's posted this yet?
























sorry for the crap cell pics, but....Caddy 500ci in, well, a Caddy.


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (nairmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nairmac* »_


20DYNAMITE07 said:


> they later converted this car to a twin W12 set up...






20DYNAMITE07 said:


> No, they didn't. It's a VR6 + a VR6 which kinda equals a W12. Maybe.


that would be correct. the build thread is still active: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
and this is the most recent vid off of it:


----------



## Yurko (Nov 10, 2005)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*

I'm also surprised this hasn't been posted.
Marine Turbine Technologies Retro-Rocket. A turbine mounted in an S-10.








and here's a vid of it:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYf6-4OVWqI
They put a turbine in the back of a mini as well, but they left the stock setup for some reason.


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: (84cgtturbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *84cgtturbo* »_Duramax diesel powered Grand National (clone)








_Modified by 84cgtturbo at 8:05 PM 1-13-2009_

Thats actually a Cutlass









_Quote, originally posted by *gregfromnh* »_Wow, that mustang project is awesome. The guy is taking his time and doing everything just as he wants it. I would have done some things differently, but he has the skills, time and money that I don't. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to him!
Here's one I found on my comp that I know nothing about, and someone else had saved these pics as biturbo nova, yet I know enough that its not a Nova, but couldn't tell you anything else about it. Runon.









Thats a Nova kit car IIRC


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (.:FrankRizzo:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:FrankRizzo:.* »_I think the engine in this Volvo is a newer model Volvo engine. I am just mostly impressed with the sick ITB/Turbo setup.
http://www.personal.psu.edu/us...7.JPG 

My friend Ben made that.
http://www.kaplhenke.com/index...mid=1


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: (Mixican)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mixican* »_
Thats a Nova kit car IIRC


It's a Promax Vennom body. Last I heard "Vennom" got purchased and is still undergoing the switch to the new parent company. They also have a first generation Camaro influenced body available as well. They DO change quite a bit over stock (dropped rockers & things of that nature). I haven't heard any updates in a while on the current status of the company though.


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (Gary C)*

That blue V8 Doka is so hot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (.:FrankRizzo:.)*

TDI in a volvo 240


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (rs4-380)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rs4-380* »_TDI in a volvo 240


That makes some sense, since the diesel 240s came with a VW straight-six diesel. I wonder if that was very difficult, outside of the electronics and plumbing...


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (Mixican)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mixican* »_
Thats actually a Cutlass

ORLY? http://www.18to1.com/


----------



## rs4-380 (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: (turbo_nine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo_nine* »_
That makes some sense, since the diesel 240s came with a VW straight-six diesel. I wonder if that was very difficult, outside of the electronics and plumbing...

custom mounts, transmission adapter, etc. Makes sense, but still not easy.


----------



## eggroller (May 25, 2000)

Take one 1981 Lotus Esprit S3 








+ Audi 4.2 V8 and six speed transaxle








= 








*Video*
http://s67.photobucket.com/alb...y.flv
http://s67.photobucket.com/alb...e.flv
Click for Build thread


----------



## thechamp1122 (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (Phunkshon)*

This...








With one of these








5.0l V8 mustang engine...sorry if its a repost


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (eggroller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eggroller* »_Take one 1981 Lotus Esprit S3 
+ Audi 4.2 V8 and six speed transaxle











I'm really impressed if that was a factory fwd only six speed transaxle attached to that V8......


----------



## norman (Mar 8, 2001)

*Re: (Mixican)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mixican* »_
Thats actually a Cutlass










this is a oldsmobile cutlass








that is a buick regal, both g-body's but not the same.


----------



## Death-Incarnate (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_Wow, no one's posted this yet?
























sorry for the crap cell pics, but....Caddy 500ci in, well, a Caddy.

Ed, you'll notice that the wheels don't match. I keep reminding him every time he brings it to work (yes he is my boss)


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

*Re: (.:FrankRizzo:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:FrankRizzo:.* »_I think the engine in this Volvo is a newer model Volvo engine. I am just mostly impressed with the sick ITB/Turbo setup.









Looks like a B234 DOHC head from a 740 GLE. I see he's also got the Baby Seal mod, which is good for +78hp IIRC.


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (norman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *norman* »_
this is a oldsmobile cutlass








that is a buick regal, both g-body's but not the same.

Actually, it _is_ a Cutlass. 
http://www.autoblog.com/2008/0...clone/
-GP


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: (jddaigle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jddaigle* »_
Looks like a B234 DOHC head from a 740 GLE. I see he's also got the Baby Seal mod, which is good for +78hp IIRC.

You have to apply the club mod for full effect.


----------



## Dextrobrick (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Panzer* »_
Actually, it _is_ a Cutlass. 
http://www.autoblog.com/2008/0...clone/
-GP

Considering it's only half a Cutlass...you're half right.


----------



## Wilbee50 (Jul 28, 2007)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*

Sorry I have no pics but there was a guy who lived by my apartment in the 70s who drove a Honda 600 from the back seat since the 427 rat motor occupied most of the front seat. Sad thing was it ran 13s in the quarter. Never understood that.


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (Wilbee50)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wilbee50* »_Sorry I have no pics but there was a guy who lived by my apartment in the 70s who drove a Honda 600 from the back seat since the 427 rat motor occupied most of the front seat. Sad thing was it ran 13s in the quarter. Never understood that.

no traction


----------



## Blackmilk (May 7, 2006)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Death-Incarnate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Death-Incarnate* »_
Ed, you'll notice that the wheels don't match. I keep reminding him every time he brings it to work (yes he is my boss)

Does he actually drive it. last time I saw it parked outside of your work was a few years ago.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Panzer* »_
Actually, it _is_ a *BASTARD* . 
http://www.autoblog.com/2008/0...clone/
-GP

FIXED.
who in the hell would do that? let's take an oldsmobile, cut the ass end off, graft an ugly (IMHO) regal rear end and quarter windows, and then slap a regal front clip on it. then not even put a Buick motor in it? if you are going make a fake GN at least use a fake GN motor. oh, well. to each his own, that's what seperates enthusiasts from commuters.










_Modified by patrikman at 9:40 AM 1-20-2009_


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Twin turbo SHO powered XR4Ti.


----------



## .:FrankRizzo:. (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (saron81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saron81* »_








Twin turbo SHO powered XR4Ti.

I need pics of the whole car.


----------



## Bakounine (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_
FIXED.
who in the hell would do that? let's take an oldsmobile, cut the ass end off, graft an ugly (IMHO) regal rear end and quarter windows, and then slap a regal front clip on it. then not even put a Buick motor in it? if you are going make a fake GN at least use a fake GN motor. oh, well. to each his own, *that's what seperates enthusiasts from commuters.*









_Modified by patrikman at 9:40 AM 1-20-2009_

What?
So the fact that this guy didn't modify his car the way _you_ like it disqualify him as an enthusiast? WTF?
All cars in this thread are "bastards". That's what makes them cool, so what's your point?


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (CasaDelShawn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CasaDelShawn* »_
ORLY? http://www.18to1.com/ 

Interesting, I couldn't find anything on the site where it talked about the car being 1/2 and 1/2. Meh. :shrug:


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_
who in the hell would do that? let's take an oldsmobile, cut the ass end off, graft an ugly (IMHO) regal rear end and quarter windows, and then slap a regal front clip on it. then not even put a Buick motor in it? if you are going make a fake GN at least use a fake GN motor. oh, well. to each his own, that's what seperates enthusiasts from commuters.

Subjective opinions aside, he lives in California and there are far fewer restrictions on Diesel engine conversions and the registration process. So now he gets that incredible torque and fuel conservation with little penalty. But apparently that's not "cool".


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: (Diamond Dave)*

you guys completely misunderstood my point. first of all, the commuter thing. I meant that the average person would never dream of doing something like this. (that's what seperates the enthusiasts from the commuters) never did I say anything about him not being an enthusiast. second of all, I just think if you are going to go through all that trouble to "build a buick" why put a chevy engine in it? I love the car, I think it is ****ing badass! but, I am a Cutlass guy and I think it is just kind of odd to do all that to pay homage and then not use a Buick mill. no harm intended, I just question the reasoning.


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

*Re: (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_you guys completely misunderstood my point. first of all, the commuter thing. I meant that the average person would never dream of doing something like this. (that's what seperates the enthusiasts from the commuters) never did I say anything about him not being an enthusiast. second of all, I just think if you are going to go through all that trouble to "build a buick" why put a chevy engine in it? I love the car, I think it is ****ing badass! but, I am a Cutlass guy and I think it is just kind of odd to do all that to pay homage and then not use a Buick mill. no harm intended, I just question the reasoning.


That's fair, and here's what I know. 
There have been several stories written about this car on the 'net, and one of the first went into better detail about why the owner did what he did. California has the most cars of any state, and ironically hates cars more than any other state; at least as far as laws go. They have very strict laws regarding modifying cars, and it was explained that you cannot legally put a diesel engine into a car that was originally a gasser. 
But you _can_ swap another diesel into an original diesel powered car, no problems there. So the owner located a diesel Cutlass and swapped Regal sheetmetal in place to build it in the image of a Grand National. 
That article didn't mention that he originally had a diesel Regal to work with, and if that's the case and that car was destroyed, I imagine he couldn't find another one - but the Cutlass was available. 
-GP


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Panzer* »_
Actually, it _is_ a Cutlass. 
http://www.autoblog.com/2008/0...clone/
-GP

yep, Mr. Panzer knows what the deal on it is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Süsser Tod (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_you guys completely misunderstood my point. first of all, the commuter thing. I meant that the average person would never dream of doing something like this. (that's what seperates the enthusiasts from the commuters) never did I say anything about him not being an enthusiast. second of all, I just think if you are going to go through all that trouble to "build a buick" why put a chevy engine in it? I love the car, I think it is ****ing badass! but, I am a Cutlass guy and I think it is just kind of odd to do all that to pay homage and then not use a Buick mill. no harm intended, I just question the reasoning.


He wanted to build a car around the engine as he liked the engine so much that he wanted to use it on a car. Then he used a car he liked and that would let him register it.
The reasoning is actually quite simple.


----------



## BlitzAction (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (nairmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nairmac* »_



Can someone explain this? Why is the engine facing this way, couldnt you just throw the engine/tranny back there as is?


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (BlitzAction)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlitzAction* »_Can someone explain this? Why is the engine facing this way, couldnt you just throw the engine/tranny back there as is?

i'll bite!
because the tranny is longitudely mounted, and they adapted the VR6 to fit a stock bug tranny. is common, but most attempts fit a much smaller motor than that, like a rx7 or subie.
in order to use entire VR6 engine and tranny, you would have to build an entire back half frame under the car, and cut out most of what is in the back of a beetle. i've seen done a few times, but not really worth it if you are just trying to build a simple driver.


----------



## CasaDelShawn (Jun 21, 2000)

*Re: (Green Panzer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Green Panzer* »_it was explained that you cannot legally put a diesel engine into a car that was originally a gasser.

This can be done, but it's a PITA. 
Thanks for the clarification. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlitzAction (Aug 11, 2003)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (g60-inside)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60-inside* »_
i'll bite! because the tranny is longitudely mounted, and they adapted the VR6 to fit a stock bug tranny. is common, but most attempts fit a much smaller motor than that, like a rx7 or subie.
in order to use entire VR6 engine and tranny, you would have to build an entire back half frame under the car, and cut out most of what is in the back of a beetle. i've seen done a few times, but not really worth it if you are just trying to build a simple driver. 

I am well aware about beetle swaps, I ment, how easily does the vw tranny accept the VR6? Something as simple as an adapter and finding a place to put wiring/radiator? How much work to install a VR6 vs another watercooled swap


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (BlitzAction)*

^^^do tell!! I have 150k plus on my jetta and it is paid off and then some. I have been getting the air cooled itch since I sold my 1302 five years ago. I keep seeing more and more beetles driving around in green bay every summer and it drives me nuts! I sold mine so I could move here. now I am the dork in a jetta.


----------



## Ninty1GTiVR6 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (patrikman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrikman* »_^^^do tell!! I have 150k plus on my jetta and it is paid off and then some. I have been getting the air cooled itch since I sold my 1302 five years ago. I keep seeing more and more beetles driving around in green bay every summer and it drives me nuts! I sold mine so I could move here. now I am the dork in a jetta.

Deft'ly been seeing more in GB. I miss it - my dad had a few growin up.


----------



## g60-inside (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (BlitzAction)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlitzAction* »_
I am well aware about beetle swaps, I ment, how easily does the vw tranny accept the VR6? Something as simple as an adapter and finding a place to put wiring/radiator? How much work to install a VR6 vs another watercooled swap

oh, ok. i would say same amount of work. kennedy makes adapters that fit just about any engine into a bug tranny. i think the hardest part would be adding some sort of cradle to support the extra weight of the engine hanging on the tranny, since beetles had no engine mounts. the VR6 isnt much different than any other watercooled vw 4cyl except a little wider.


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (g60-inside)*


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (NationYell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NationYell* »_










This is rad.


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (NationYell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NationYell* »_

















out mafuggin standing... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*

Wow... what a sleeper.


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (Surfing On A Rocket)*

My dream truck. More info please


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*

Anyone have anything to contribute? I don't want this thread to die...


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (NationYell)*

how about an electric S2000.


----------



## vwlarry (Feb 16, 1999)

I hope this isn't a repost. The late Bill Harrah's 1969 Jeep Wagoneer with a Ferrari V12:


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (vwlarry)*

i'm not sure if this would be a swap but it's very interesting. it's Smokey Yunick's hot cycle Fiero.


----------



## Rogue Status (Aug 8, 2007)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (G0to60)*









With a :
















" . . . the 13B S4 6-port rotary engine. You might be expecting to see turbocharger under there, but AJ wanted to keep the car naturally aspirated, and says that NA power is the best for the track. Custom engine mounts, as well as a custom intake manifold and exhaust set-up were used for the swap. The engine has a bridgeport and is fed by Weber 48 downdraft carbs."
Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...annel


----------



## drdrew (Jan 14, 2004)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (vwlarry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwlarry* »_I hope this isn't a repost. The late Bill Harrah's 1969 Jeep Wagoneer with a Ferrari V12:










yup, page 6


----------



## Dr.AK (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (drdrew)*

Take one of these, originally with a 2cyl 2stroke engine pushing 26hp:








Then take a Ford V8 and you get this:
































http://www.oddrods.co.uk/portf...t.php


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (Dr.AK)*

Hopefully no one has posted anything similar.....
V8....Fuel Cell was in the back....








This......in this.....sorry for poorly angled pick...

















This....in this......



















_Modified by CTCORRADOKID at 1:11 PM 2-11-2009_


----------



## yota_vr (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (CTCORRADOKID)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## x415fsx (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (NationYell)*

u know,,my dad has a 1950 chevy 1/2 ton in need of a new transmission,,,maybe i can con him into something stupid :


----------



## mad8vskillz (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (x415fsx)*

dunno if it's a repost, BUT
http://www.engineswapdepot.com/?p=488
Titan 5.6l v8 into a g35


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (mad8vskillz)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (mad8vskillz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mad8vskillz* »_dunno if it's a repost, BUT
http://www.engineswapdepot.com/?p=488
Titan 5.6l v8 into a g35

Look for the 350z version of that, there are a few turbo ones running around


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (BlitzAction)*


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (DUTCHMANia)*


























3 rotor delorean sickness!
http://www.eliseusa.com/rotary.htm


----------



## mnq (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (Yurko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Yurko* »_
No, they didn't. It's a VR6 + a VR6 which kinda equals a W12. Maybe.









that would be correct. the build thread is still active: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
and this is the most recent vid off of it:
[/QUOTE]

God damn!!


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (BlitzAction)*

Anyone have anything to this thread?


----------



## A.Busser (Jun 29, 2003)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (NationYell)*


----------



## 18T_BT (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*

http://videos.**************/v...0.htm


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (18T_BT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *18T_BT* »_http://videos.**************/v...0.htm

ok, now that is very unique, considering the combination, swap. that engine in that car is certain death for the unskilled. wow... hope they hurry and get vids of it on the street http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tiger87 (Mar 17, 2009)




----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (BlitzAction)*


_Quote, originally posted by *patrickvr6* »_Here is a coupe with a TPI 350 in it. I would prefer a 302 as well.


----------



## CRAIG1MACK (Mar 26, 2000)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*

subscribed.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (CRAIG1MACK)*

My dad wants to put a 7.3l diesel into an old 56 Ford. I've been looking on craigslist for one with a decent body.


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (CRAIG1MACK)*

Engine swap; the V12 for a twin turbo Nissan V8...I'm bringing this back!


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (NationYell)*

Tribeca flat 6 in a STi


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (NationYell)*

I found this one; I really like it...


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (NationYell)*

Going into my buddy's truck..and it's not the one you can see parked. Also getting headers. screw the stock manifolds. It's been gone through & tweaked, cam'd, going standalone, etc. Should be...fun.














.











_Modified by Gary C at 12:38 AM 6-15-2009_


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (Gary C)*

LS1 in an RX8


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (NationYell)*

a lysholm vw 1.8L in a 914. not the most insane but very unique.







i like it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (G0to60)*

^^^^^^I like that alot !


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (NationYell)*









mid engined vr6 swapped raddo

_Quote, originally posted by *S_FLA_VDUBVR6* »_Get to work.. 









































and post videos!! nothing cooler then seeing a RWD Volkswagen doing donuts.. 









jesus!!!


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (cyclegrip)*

I need to scroll through this laster this evening, what a great thread


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (G60ING)*

love that 914. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
wasn't that the corrado in performance vw mag. if so i have the article.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (NationYell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NationYell* »_Engine swap; the V12 for a twin turbo Nissan V8...I'm bringing this back!









Uh, what is that thing?


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (AdrockMK2)*

^ that's a rolls royce. and here's another one.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (G0to60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G0to60* »_^ that's a rolls royce. and here's another one.


I know it *kinda* looks like a Rolls, but there are a lot of details that make it look like a kit car or something with a Rolls-esque front end swap.


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (AdrockMK2)*

Tagged for later enjoyment. Awesome thread!


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (AdrockMK2)*

yeah, you're right. i looked up what a real one looks like and i can see the difference so who knows what the car really is. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Alex W (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (G0to60)*


_Quote »_









Perfection


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (Alex W)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
nice to see it back from the dead. gotta get the civette guys new project in here (wrx with a vette/ hummer engine)


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

*Re: (saron81)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saron81* »_








Twin turbo SHO powered XR4Ti.

Im loving this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redsvt04 (Oct 27, 2008)

Festiva Shogun








Festiva + midengined SHO V6


----------



## JayZ235 (May 12, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*

I think this would qualify as nearing if not bordering the insane side of swaps? Considering it started with a 1.8t...compared to some of these other posts tho







I dunno, i'll let the TCL be the judge of that!








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...e=326


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (JayZ235)*

i don't remember seeing the hayabusa issetta in here.


----------



## Wolfsburgstore (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (G0to60)*

From Belgium


----------



## 03VDUB (Sep 13, 2003)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (Wolfsburgstore)*

i've been checking this thread hoping i would find someone that had enough money to do a veyron motor swap.


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (03VDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03VDUB* »_i've been checking this thread hoping i would find someone that had enough money to do a veyron motor swap. 

well i dont think theres another platform that will accept the veyron hardware. the car itself is just an engine, basically 4 1.8t's sandwiched together just to make sure it NeVar Looses 1!!!1!1!111!!!!1


----------



## Michael Blue (Sep 30, 1999)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (.je)*

Hold on to your hats...
Sbarro rear-engined "switchblade" 930 Turbo-powered Golf 1








Sbarro 928-powered Golf 1








Sbarro Golf 1 built around a 928 chassis


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

_Quote, originally posted by *NationYell* »_I found this one; I really like it...

















I saw that at Mt Shasta one year at an autocross. Just brilliant power delivery and beautiful drifts on the long corners. 

Datsun 520 pickup with full Miata drivetrain and front/rear suspension subframes.















null[/url] 








full build thread HERE: Ratsun.net


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*Re: (SpasticDwarf)*

I apologize in advance if this is a repost but I don't think it is.
Turbine powered Porsche 928 on ebay right now.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...214QQ


----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

About ten years ago I met an eccentric farmer with a lot of time on his hands through the winter... He showed me an old pickup truck that he was swapping a helicopter engine into! This was before digital cameras, unfortunately. I've never forgotten that...


----------



## blaizefed (Nov 26, 2007)

I cannot believe we have n]made it to page 10 without a mention of the 27 litre merlin tank engine equipped rover sd1









More info here-http://www.ppcmag.co.uk/projectcardetail.asp?id=4


----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)

*Re: (blaizefed)*

i like that ae86 with the s2000 engine swap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cubster (Nov 26, 2002)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (Michael Blue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Blue* »_Hold on to your hats...
Sbarro rear-engined "switchblade" 930 Turbo-powered Golf 1








Sbarro 928-powered Golf 1








Sbarro Golf 1 built around a 928 chassis











The Last one is an Artz Mk1 Golf V8.


----------



## CaptainWonderful (Dec 15, 2001)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (Cubster)*

TDI 3000GT


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (CaptainWonderful)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainWonderful* »_TDI 3000GT









ok, now thats unique


----------



## showmeyourboost (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*

not sure if this was posted yet....
94 mustang with a duramax diesel swap. 800hp


----------



## Aetsh (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (showmeyourboost)*

Someone on J-body.org jammed a 32v Caddy Northstar into a Cavalier


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (Aetsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aetsh* »_Someone on J-body.org jammed a 32v Caddy Northstar into a Cavalier
















Well then, why didn't you bring us any pics? That's like telling a hungry person you just had an awesome meal and they have to go get their own food.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *eunos94* »_I apologize in advance if this is a repost but I don't think it is.
Turbine powered Porsche 928 on ebay right now.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...214QQ


It sounds like it should be going fast all the time.


----------



## watson (Oct 3, 2002)

*FV-QR*









61 Morris Minor with a 406 chevy SB

























































Mustang with a sherman tank engine




































_Modified by watson at 1:57 PM 8-23-2009_


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (watson)*


----------



## dinopjetrovic (Aug 27, 2008)

what!? that delorean must sound sick! lol


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (ferrari4life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *others* »_


















These updates just keep getting better and better, nice finds! I think the "insane engine swap" is my favorite mod in car culture.


----------



## Scirocko (Jun 28, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (AdrockMK2)*

dunno if its been posted yet, but a V12 W126C:


----------



## ferrari4life (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Scirocko)*


----------



## mr_e1974 (Jun 6, 2002)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (NationYell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NationYell* »_LS1 in an RX8









I would LOVE to see that in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *ferrari4life* »_


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (cougar)*

That delorean and vw are full of so much win.


----------



## eunos94 (Mar 17, 2002)

*FV-QR*

This thread is bad for me. I just woke from a nap where I dreamt that Chip Foose resto modded my 1934 Chrysler Airflow. We slammed it on bags, added hoptchkiss suspension, baer brakes, stock steelies widened with coker wide white walls and under the hood a full 370ci Hemi . 
I don't even own an Airflow and haven't ever seriously considered buying one but now I can't shake the idea of doing this project.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (eunos94)*

In July 2009 of Diesel Power there is a little thing about a diesel corvette someone is doing but I can't find anything about it on the internet. It's a 5.9 cummins into like a 70's vette.


----------



## thr (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (AdrockMK2)*

that not a rolls, its a bently with phantom headlights










_Modified by thr at 6:06 PM 8-31-2009_


----------



## OldsPowered (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (thr)*

Surprised this isn't listed yet, N* in a Golf:


----------



## danny_16v (Jan 24, 2002)

awesome delorean!


----------



## VRblahhh (May 12, 2009)

*Re: (danny_16v)*

I'm surprised no one posted this yet








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV4HdsDZX6c


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*FV-QR*









This is a test vehicle made by GM. Not sure exactly what they were testing but it is a BMW V12 in a caprice body.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (A.Wilder)*

Moar infos on V12 Caprice from HotRod http://web.archive.org/web/200....html 

_Quote, originally posted by *Article* »_ At first glance, this appears to be a clean '89 Caprice LS and little more. Frankly, we wondered what this mundane sedan was doing in the mule warehouse. Then our mystery tour guide fired up the engine, and we heard a distinctly foreign sound. This was no 305 small-block, and the smooth hum emanating from the single exhaust resonator sounded like more than eight cylinders. Under the hood we found a highly advanced V-12 powerplant.
Although most of our questions about this aberration went unanswered, our guide did offer this much: "Back in 1988 when this car was built, the fullsize Caprice platform was alive and well, and there was a consideration of whether there would be a new generation or not. We were looking into ways of achieving ultimate quietness and smoothness, and one avenue in that direction was to go with more cylinders to smooth the engine out without losing power."
Was it a Chevrolet experiment? No--a quick inspection of the intake manifold's plenum cover revealed a circular BMW logo that had been covered with black paint. Further research confirmed that this Caprice was indeed powered by a 300hp, 304ci BMW V-12.
But there was more to the story. As it turned out, Chevrolet was investigating drive-by-wire technology, which replaces the mechanical link between the throttle pedal and the engine with an electronic one. When the BMW 750iL sedan was introduced in 1988, it incorporated the first production drive-by-wire engine-management system. The trouble is, BMW won't sell a V-12 engine unless it's surrounded by a car. So when Chevy powertrain engineers sought to evaluate the revolutionary control system, they had to buy the $69,000 German luxury car. If this sounds crazy, know that similar scenarios play out every day as Detroit research and development engineers seek to evaluate the competition.
The Caprice is no longer with us, and Chevrolet has yet to offer an optional V-12. But the drive-by-wire system has become a reality on the C5 Corvette.


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (A.Wilder)*

^^ very interesting article. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## j2me02 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (G0to60)*

 interesting...


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (j2me02)*

^That's a rotary right?


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

sti atv
















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awvNFJNLPb0


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BTM)*

Yessir, 13B... there's some engine bay shots around too.


----------



## ILL02GTI (Nov 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (djsheijkdfj)*

If I had the money, time and skill I would love to put a VR6 into a Volvo P1800. Nice lines with a great sounding motor.


----------



## .je (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ILL02GTI)*

This guy swapped the bbq case around the burners with this:
































http://www.v8-grill.com










_Modified by .je at 5:17 PM 9-2-2009_


----------



## Subwoofers (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (.je)*

This is madness.


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mr lee)*

I would be so scared on that atv. I need videos of it


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (cyclegrip)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cyclegrip* »_I would be so scared on that atv. I need videos of it


_Quote, originally posted by *mr lee* »_sti atv
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awvNFJNLPb0


----------



## GLIRyder (Jan 23, 2008)

i love this thread... anymore out there?


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (GLIRyder)*

Austin Healey 3000 w/LS1


----------



## BrewtownDUB (Jun 9, 2005)

Great thread! I have postponed my 5.0 FB Rx7. It sits with the motor and trans mounted but my job situation and school prevents me from moving forward.
I would post some pics but she is not much to look at.
keep 'em coming!


----------



## XwalkerX (Apr 7, 2002)

*Re: (BrewtownDUB)*

local e30 GT-R build
























the 110 page build thread.
http://nyspeed.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23157


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: (XwalkerX)*

Saw this at a car show last weekend.
Karmann Ghia with a Olds Toranado V8 (didn't get any engine shots







):


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (G0to60)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lw9FTFlSsB0


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (EdRacer71)*


----------



## htownkid (Aug 17, 2009)

*Re: (JigenVW)*









I can stare at the headers all day


----------



## Internal Combustion (Apr 17, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdRacer71* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lw9FTFlSsB0




I have officially seen it all. /Internet


----------



## thehacker3 (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Internal Combustion)*

















Twin Turbocharged 4.7L V8 in a Supra


----------



## quick72toy (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_CTS with Buick V6 Turbo











Just wanted to add another Buick Grand National swap


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*FV-QR*


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (A.Wilder)*

Saw this car and thought of this thread...so I had to take a pic..
voted as Best Sleeper @ CCSU fall show...couldn't disagree...


----------



## EightyNineGLH (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (thehacker3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thehacker3* »_Twin Turbocharged 4.7L V8 in a Supra

Looks like someone else is on SF


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (CaptainWonderful)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainWonderful* »_TDI 3000GT










I thought that the R8 TDI was the only diesel supercar?


----------



## Das Borgen (Sep 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_

I thought that the R8 TDI was the only diesel supercar?



nice revival there


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (kenny_blankenship)*

Yes! I am glad to see this thread back from the dead!


----------



## stacman (Mar 25, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*

There's a rat rod (older one) around here with a slant six.


----------



## kenny_blankenship (Feb 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Das Borgen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Das Borgen* »_

nice revival there



Chirps 4th + 45mpg.


----------



## GrayMarauder (Nov 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Best thread I've seen in a while. 
In for later.


----------



## B3passatBMX (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (kenny_blankenship)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenny_blankenship* »_

Chirps 4th + 45mpg.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_While I do agree that it would be cool to see (I already said that), swapping a VR6 into an S2000 is an exercise in futility. If you're going to swap a VR6 into an S2000, you'd either have to boost it or you'd have a slower car. A diesel could get you more torque at 2000 RPMs but putting around at 2000 RPMs isn't the point of an S2000.
If the plan is just to boost a swapped VR6, you're must better off just boosting the F20C/F22C and you can have 275 ft-lbs and 400 whp.* I don't think you'll ever see a VR6 in an S2000 but I don't mind being proven wrong.*









http://blogs.insideline.com/st....html










_Modified by hushypushy at 8:03 PM 12-18-2009_


----------



## phatsac (Mar 8, 2006)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (CaptainWonderful)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CaptainWonderful* »_TDI 3000GT









that really is a SUPERCAR!!!


----------



## 12v71 (Dec 18, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Scirocko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocko* »_dunno if its been posted yet, but a V12 W126C:









More pls


----------



## Captain Spongeworthy (May 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TaaT)*

Smart with a hayabusa motor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BtzwYmDmTko


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Captain Spongeworthy)*

What's the swap in this 240SX?


----------



## Mooosman (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (CTCORRADOKID)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTCORRADOKID* »_
Saw this car and thought of this thread...so I had to take a pic..
voted as Best Sleeper @ CCSU fall show...couldn't disagree...


















This is my kind of swap! Looks like any soccer mom's boring grocery getter, but it's quick enough to surprise people stoplight to stoplight. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mooosman)*

best thread evar


----------



## WOT (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (G0to60)*

ea81 leone coupe, already a rare car








engine bay, anyone catch on to what is going on here?


----------



## Ninty1GTiVR6 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (NationYell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NationYell* »_What's the swap in this 240SX?









I think 1st gen Q45 engine...


----------



## EyeDoughnutNo (Aug 28, 2008)

A MK2 Golf with a VR6 :0


----------



## j2me02 (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (CTCORRADOKID)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTCORRADOKID* »_
Saw this car and thought of this thread...so I had to take a pic..
voted as Best Sleeper @ CCSU fall show...couldn't disagree...

















totally insane swap...


----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (CTCORRADOKID)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CTCORRADOKID* »_
This....in this......



















You have your photos mixed up. That engine is in this car and its not a swap:


----------



## intercedeGLI (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (quick72toy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_









One observation, and a question.
Observation: Ohh yes








Question: Would that even be _legal_?


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

*Re: (WOT)*



WOT said:


> engine bay, anyone catch on to what is going on here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EightyNineGLH (Sep 8, 2006)

1970 Chevelle twin turbo diesel
















1700 lb. ft. of torque and 35 mpg anyone?


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (G0to60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G0to60* »_Saw this at a car show last weekend.
Karmann Ghia with a Olds Toranado V8 (didn't get any engine shots







):


















That's too bad. (I don't mean the part about not getting any engine shots)


----------



## bandi53 (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (badb5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *badb5* »_Do you guys realize this:








Is one of these:








It started life with a 2 cyl 4 stroke, 600cc air cooled motorcycle engine.

DO WANT


----------



## SVTDanny (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (hushypushy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hushypushy* »_








http://blogs.insideline.com/st....html









_Modified by hushypushy at 8:03 PM 12-18-2009_


So where's the VR6 at?


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

*Re: (WOT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WOT* »_










I just went from 6 to midnight http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

w201 Cosworth swap.
 
w124 ZR-1 swap.
 
w201 m119 swap (326hp)


----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (om617952)*


_Quote, originally posted by *om617952* »_
w201 Cosworth swap.
 

w201's came with a Cosworth engine from the factory.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Not a Ford Sierra Cosworth engine though


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*


_Quote, originally posted by *djsheijkdfj* »_

So where's the VR6 at?

It's a V6, not a VR6.


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: (eastcoastbumps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastcoastbumps* »_
w201's came with a Cosworth engine from the factory. 

Cosworth developed the cylinder head,thats it.
Engine on the picture is from the YB series.


----------



## tuckin15 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: (om617952)*

this thread is awsome


----------



## WOT (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (tuckin15)*

800hp volvo 4 banger in a camaro drag chassis








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...lated


----------



## Aw614 (May 9, 2001)

*FV-QR*

i saw this a few months ago


----------



## passataholic (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Aw614)*

Wish I had pics, But here in Trinidad lots of Nissan Laurels with RB26's in them.

The most common swaps here are:
13B Rotary engines in Mazda pickups
Laurels with RB26's
Old Crowns with 2JZ motors
Galants with EVO 7/8 swaps
Sentra's with SR20DET's.
I will try and source pics, but it's a little hard to.


----------



## Toaster29 (Jan 19, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (passataholic)*

Don't have any pics, but there was a BEAT 4 door B13 sentra that used to run around here with a bluebird SR20DET and a T28. Car trapped 112 and would give just about everything fits on the street. It was hilarious to watch.


----------



## 13thStreetGTI (Nov 29, 2003)

1965 Austin-Healey - Chevrolet 350cid Hi-Performance, bored 0.060" over; 6-71 supercharger, plus 16-port NOS system.


----------



## WOT (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (djsheijkdfj)*

detroit 4-71 with turbo added into chevy K30 dually


















































_Modified by WOT at 2:02 AM 12-31-2009_


----------



## matt_bogner (Jul 3, 2002)

^^^^badass!


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Very cool swap, the diesel into the truck
Any more info, or links, perchance a built thread?


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Aw614)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aw614* »_i saw this a few months ago









This is pretty common now and this:

_Quote, originally posted by *13thStreetGTI* »_1965 Austin-Healey - Chevrolet 350cid Hi-Performance, bored 0.060" over; 6-71 supercharger, plus 16-port NOS system.

















is such a waste.


----------



## WOT (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (morecarsthanbrains)*


_Quote, originally posted by *morecarsthanbrains* »_
This is pretty common now and this:
is such a waste.

v8 swaps into healeys used to be called the poor mans cobra. not exactly unique although that one is kinda tacky.


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (WOT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WOT* »_
v8 swaps into healeys used to be called the poor mans cobra. not exactly unique although that one is kinda tacky.

It should be read as the SBF in the MGB is commonplace now, as believe it or not it weighs about the same as the stock MGB 4 cylinder, and I cant stand that AH 3000 V8 swap. Keep it looking semi stock outside and do whatever you want to the driveline. That is just tacky


----------



## GsR (Dec 18, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I haven't looked through the _entire_ thread, but I want to see an alfa romeo spider with a swap, like a f20c, nissan or bmw engine...


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: (WOT)*









anymore of this build???


----------



## pat_ernzen (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*

I don't know about "insane" or particularly unique, but I saw an LS2 Miata (NA) out at Pavilions a few weeks back. Such a hardcore sound to be coming from an NA Miata. No pics.


----------



## Jeffray (Aug 25, 2009)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (pat_ernzen)*


----------



## WOT (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: (autopulse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *autopulse* »_
anymore of this build???

i think its on hold or something
http://www.4btswaps.com/forum/...10740


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2009)

has arrons 350 v8 powered 5 series wagon been posted yet?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (Jeffray)*

NOOOO... NNNOOOO.... NO.

_Quote, originally posted by *Jeffray* »_


----------



## WannaCorrado (Apr 30, 2000)




----------



## WOT (Oct 19, 2003)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (n0rdicalex.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n0rdicalex.* »_NOOOO... NNNOOOO.... NO.


GTFO, your kind is not wanted here http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Why does that rotary have two ignition coils?


----------



## nairmac (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_Why does that rotary have two ignition coils?









It's rotary-complicated, but basically there are two rotors, two plugs per rotor. As I understand it, there is a primary spark plug and a secondary, or trailing plug. Same with the ignition- a primary and trailing ignition, and thus 2 separate (kinda) ignition systems that work together to fire at separate times during the cycle of the rotor. Please correct me if i'm way off, everybody.....


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (nairmac)*

This is my favorite thread on this whole forum







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## freddd (Jan 6, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (nairmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nairmac* »_
It's rotary-complicated, but basically there are two rotors, two plugs per rotor. As I understand it, there is a primary spark plug and a secondary, or trailing plug. Same with the ignition- a primary and trailing ignition, and thus 2 separate (kinda) ignition systems that work together to fire at separate times during the cycle of the rotor. Please correct me if i'm way off, everybody..... 

Ya that's pretty much it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## redsvt04 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (n0rdicalex.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n0rdicalex.* »_NOOOO... NNNOOOO.... NO.


x2  http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Why don't they just buy a vette? The vette would be cheaper and more than likely handle better


----------



## eastcoastbumps (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (redsvt04)*


_Quote, originally posted by *redsvt04* »_
x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Why don't they just buy a vette? The vette would be cheaper and more than likely handle better









I used to get the same question when people would see my LS1 RX7. But you see, one of the *only* things my RX7 had in common with a 'vette (same goes for this Porsche) is the engine. Other than that, they're completely different cars. And I don't like 'vettes, so why the hell would I ever buy one?


----------



## redsvt04 (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (eastcoastbumps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastcoastbumps* »_
I used to get the same question when people would see my LS1 RX7. But you see, one of the *only* things my RX7 had in common with a 'vette (same goes for this Porsche) is the engine. Other than that, they're completely different cars. And I don't like 'vettes, so why the hell would I ever buy one?


I'm not a fan of LS1's in RX7's either, but that swap at least has many benefits. What are the benefits of putting an LS motor into a 911 Turbo? It may be faster but an 80's Porsche is already tricky to handle with the engine out back, so you will add even more weight back there? And even if the weights are comparable, that engine's center of gravity is even farther behind the rear axle








Not to mention, its a vintage Porsche







The LS motor is a great motor, but that doesn't mean you have to put it into everything.


_Modified by redsvt04 at 8:32 PM 1-4-2010_


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (eastcoastbumps)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastcoastbumps* »_
You have your photos mixed up. That engine is in this car and its not a swap:









HA!....I musta been all sorts of confused that day....







....my bad...

_Quote, originally posted by *TaaT* »_
More pls









OK!
Spotted at a small little Euro show this year in Waterbury, CT...guy was great to talk to...


















_Modified by CTCORRADOKID at 2:09 PM 1-5-2010_


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (CTCORRADOKID)*


----------



## badass (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (G20t)*

Some crazy swaps in here, just spend alittle over an hour thorugh the entire thread. Damn!


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (badass)*

LS7 in a S2K anyone?


----------



## Mk2Fever (Dec 12, 2005)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (Rogue Status)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rogue Status* »_








" . . . the 13B S4 6-port rotary engine. You might be expecting to see turbocharger under there, but AJ wanted to keep the car naturally aspirated, and says that NA power is the best for the track. Custom engine mounts, as well as a custom intake manifold and exhaust set-up were used for the swap. The engine has a bridgeport and is fed by Weber 48 downdraft carbs."
Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...annel


More on that subject:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...annel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*









I hope we start seeing a lot more of this


----------



## Kierf - ¿§? (Jul 4, 2000)

The only picture I have of it and no information other than what it is.
4G63 swapped into a 911.


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)

^Build video on that, horrible music though.
http://vids.myspace.com/index....47055
And a video of it running at the drags
http://vids.myspace.com/index....27709


_Modified by Mixican at 1:34 AM 3-15-2010_


----------



## capn (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (showmeyourboost)*

Was doing this:
93 Lexus 4.0L V8 in a 1988 RX7


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (.:FrankRizzo:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:FrankRizzo:.* »_
















IIRC it had a V8 of some sort

its a buick 6 turbo, not a v8... oh and its awd.










_Modified by elmer fud at 10:01 AM 3-15-2010_


----------



## darthcabby (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (bwell01)*

citroen 2cv + v8 ferrari 355 by Nimic


----------



## varanus (Sep 8, 2005)

Will it have more in common with a Vette than just the wheel and suspension... Only time will tell. (My mechanics project)


----------



## anon_az (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Post Insane or Unique Engine Swaps (darthcabby)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9W7reXDxpg
3-rotor miata (not the one above) autocrossing


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

KLZE in a Mazda 323.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvpCTch0e18
It's not insane, but it is a sweet sleeper imo.


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (BRealistic)*


----------



## Gofish123 (Jun 12, 2010)




----------



## Joe_Lo (May 14, 2009)

This whole thread is f***in amazing 

Not as exotic as some of the other cars in this thread...but pretty cool none the less

A 3VZ-FE V6 from a 1993 Toyota Camry stuffed into a Toyota MR2










Sounds awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Mooosman (Jul 28, 2009)

Great bump, I was just thinking of this thread. I should have pics up in a couple weeks. Transplanting a Subaru EJ22 into my 69 bug. :laugh:


----------



## vwgtiIII (Jan 3, 2005)

The rotary miata is sweet but change your youtube user name. You look like a fool.


----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

Cummins 4BT in a '30 Model A. 



















-GP


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

This: 

 

In this: 

 

500 hp in an original mini chassis.


----------



## BMW BMXER (Apr 22, 2003)

Got linked to this, here is some stuff I have seen

Northstar Cav that was mentioned before









Acura V6 Civic








Now super charged









Turbo Buick V6 750hp Camaro

















Twin Turbo Chevy powered Grand National

















Vette powered TR6

















RWD Northstar Elderado

















F20 Ae86
























I subscribed to this thread so I will remember to add more as I come across them


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

BMW BMXER said:


> Twin Turbo Chevy powered Grand National


...and not just any Chevy V8, that's a BIG block... :thumbup:

The northstar Cavalier reminds me, there are a lot of swap possibilities in junky '80s GM cars because of just how similar they kept their chassis for so long. I've seen Northstars, Cadillac OHV V8s, and Buick supercharged V6s dropped into Citations and they were all almost bolt-in with the right combination of OEM mounts and axles.


----------



## breathe (Jun 17, 1999)

*Gti w12*

Sorry if repost, I did check though....










Back seat:









Clarkson's not too flattering review, but good eye candy w/lots of tire smoke.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

last week, my brother and i went to st-eustache drag strip, well the autodrome (1/8th of a mile) to see my buddy's car race. this thing is ridiculous. i helped him build it along with another friend with little experience at the time and even less money. it was basically the combination of two scrapped cars, a 1986 diesel jetta and a 1993 gmc safari awd. all we did was take the motor, transmission and rear axle from the van (capped off the transfer case 'cause we didn't want the awd) and welded it in. even the rear axle was welded to the frame of the rotting jetta. the jetta was only scrap because the diesel engine had about 25 hp before it bent a valve, and had 966,000 kilometers on it. anyhow, it now boasts the 4.3L vortec engine which yields 200 bhp and 265 ft-lbs or torque (probably less now due to its high mileage)

i know its hideous, absolutely hideous but it runs and squashes unsuspecting victimes. in all, less than $1000 was spent and it has raped cars who's owners have spent upwards of $25,000 worth of _modifications _on their losers. and yes, the serial rapist has two cherry bombs sticking out the front.

*the owner*











*the swap*











*my young brother approaching the devastation*




















*it races and fc with 220hp, and rapes.*


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

and a few videos. ya win some, ya lose some 

[video]http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh50/standardWolfsburg/jasonsjetta/th_MVI_6014.jpg[/URL][/video]

[video][URL=http://s253.photobucket.com/albums/hh50/standardWolfsburg/jasonsjetta/?action=view&current=MVI_6013.mp4][IMG]http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh50/standardWolfsburg/jasonsjetta/th_MVI_6013.jpg[/URL][/video]

[video][URL=http://s253.photobucket.com/albums/hh50/standardWolfsburg/jasonsjetta/?action=view&current=MVI_6012.mp4][IMG]http://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh50/standardWolfsburg/jasonsjetta/th_MVI_6012.jpg[/URL][/video]

oops, whatever that was, it didn't work. :confused:


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

worth_fixing said:


> ...it was basically the combination of two scrapped cars, a 1986 diesel jetta and a 1993 gmc safari awd.


Nice work! Too bad it looks like a POS, but still prob a lot of fun.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

that 4-71 powered Silverado is ****ing dope


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

How about this 

http://suchen.mobile.de/fahrzeuge/showDetails.html?id=131811177&pageNumber=6


----------



## stolenface (Aug 15, 2009)

worth_fixing said:


> *my young brother approaching the devastation*


badarse.  :laugh:


----------



## Churras (Aug 7, 2010)

that is a 4 cylinders vw engine, the same engine on the vw fox, but heavily modded


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

The VW Fox never came with a 16v in US trim (not sure about other markets)

Regardless, that is quite an interesting swap. I'm sure that a lot of people wouldn't consider it worthwhile, but it's still pretty neat.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

stolenface said:


> badarse.  :laugh:


thanks! here's a few more shot of it while we were working on it


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

actually, come to think of it, i know of an equally, if not superior swap; a guy i know who also good friends with the owner of the ridiculous jetta, build a mark2 golf with the front end of a chevrolet cavalier in the back of it. it had a 3.1L engine when i saw it, but aparently, he went through a few engines ending with a 3.8 supercharged from a buick. it was really really fast, but when i drove it, it felt horribly unstable.


----------



## Gary C (Apr 11, 2001)

admittedly I only glanced through all the pages but I don't remember seeing this one in here, oddly enough, as it used to work it's way all over the 'net & the 'tex in particular.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

This thread is full of win. Though I did see a lot of lsx swaps, those arent unique, they are the first thing that come to mind when I hear swap.


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

my first venture into this thread .. something I saw a month ago certainly qualifies

Hope you brought your auto-sizer .. was my dad's camera 










In case it's not clear ... it's VTEC.

edit: well sh*t guess I should have at least viewed Page 1, not so unique after all :laugh:

same place there was a BMW E21 with an old Mazda rotary in it.
Dude goes to all the VW shows though, so he's probably already posted it earlier in this thread.


----------



## SirSmokeAlot (Jun 12, 2010)

sorry if this is a repost

amazing....




and...


----------



## Folgers (Apr 21, 2010)

don't know if its been posted yet, but def needs a spot in the thread.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p9KhEy58J2o&feature=related


----------



## under the radar (Mar 5, 2007)

an all aluminum chevrolet 427...









in a 1975 BMW 530i










info here. http://bringatrailer.com/2008/07/16/e39-m5-crusher-1975-bmw-570i-hot-rod/


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

redsvt04 said:


> I'm not a fan of LS1's in RX7's either, but that swap at least has many benefits. What are the benefits of putting an LS motor into a 911 Turbo? It may be faster but an 80's Porsche is already tricky to handle with the engine out back, so you will add even more weight back there? And even if the weights are comparable, that engine's center of gravity is even farther behind the rear axle


Actually. as has been proven repeatedly by finished cars, neither case is true. In the case of the LS swap in one, it's lighter than the Turbo, and actually is better balanced. I knolw, you don't want to believe it, but it's as much of a fact as it is in the V8 RX7 swaps.

http://www.renegadehybrids.com/


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

Yeah, V8s in 911s work oddly well. You have to remember even though the basic flat six engine is light, it gains a lot of weight once you start bolting up turbos and filling it with, what, 14 q of oil?

So much badass on this page - that V8 BMW is just executed perfectly - and the HAMP oil filter screwed on to the rotary engine just made me laugh. :laugh:


----------



## Mooosman (Jul 28, 2009)

under the radar said:


> an all aluminum chevrolet 427...


VERY clean install. That guy gets a :thumbup: for attention to detail.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Bringing this one back from back in the day, as it's both unique AND insane:





































"This one of a kind opel GT, was built somewhere in the early seventies by a inventor in ohio. As the story goes this opel lost a race with a train early in its life and went on to become the donor vehicle of a early P-51 allison V-12 or 1710 =one thousand seven hundred ten cu.in. 1250 HP. It has a 10,000 lb release clutch, a custom differental with straight gears inboard axel disc brakes, fwd arms and coil over shocks, Independent susp. all adjustable,a chev,truck 4 speed transmission. A custom rear cover of fiberglas and aluminum, this car was street legal, all lights, muffler cut outs(runs straight pipes or thru some mufflers) horn etc. No roll bars or bracing NOT a drag or race car strictly sight and sound 2000lbs of engine right behind you no fire wall "

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbnMyvK0uic


----------



## Gofish123 (Jun 12, 2010)

^^^^


----------



## John_H2oCOOL (Jun 25, 2004)

*'73 ///m 2002*

maybe not insane, but its unique: 

1973 BMW 2002 

M-Power 4cyl engine (E30-M3), Turner Motorsports ITBs, Sakura Motorsports programmable ecu, alpina '79 Close-ratio trans, header Nur-Tech/mandrel-bent 2.5″/Borla XR-1 exhaust, Turner Motorsports rear disc brakes conversion, Bavaria '70 front suspension, 16" BBS RS 3-piece wheels, Classic Nardi Wood SW, '79 BMW Recaro seats.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

those pictures are processed to death :laugh:


----------



## dasfinc (May 11, 2007)

Here's my project (rather unique, there are only maybe 3 or 4 other 98+ 2wd V-8 swapped rangers in the US.


----------



## krey (May 8, 2010)

My uncles old car:


----------



## Gofish123 (Jun 12, 2010)

V8 Powered VW MK1 
more info here:http://speedhunters.com/archive/2010/09/14/car-spotlight-gt-gt-v8-mki-golf.aspx


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

LOL... funny, but still cool... 



dasfinc said:


> Here's my project (rather unique, there are only maybe 3 or 4 other 98+ 2wd V-8 swapped rangers in the US.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Gofish123 said:


> ^^^^


 This is fu*king rediculous. I want it very badly :thumbup:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

epic thread is epic


----------



## Denniswhat (Sep 12, 2007)

Local car. 350z with ls7


----------



## Gofish123 (Jun 12, 2010)

Lotus Esprit w/Ford SHO 




 



 
1969 Camaro w/Supercharged ZR1 LS9


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Troike said:


> my first venture into this thread .. something I saw a month ago certainly qualifies
> 
> Hope you brought your auto-sizer .. was my dad's camera
> 
> ...


 Saw a B16A2 powered Mini today actually at a car show


----------



## Tinman-NSX (Jan 30, 2010)

MR2 Jetcar


----------



## Mooosman (Jul 28, 2009)

Just finished this conversion: Subaru EJ22 into my 69 Beetle. It uses Megajolt crank trigger ignition (Ford EDIS parts), and a pair of Weber 44 IDF carbs. Engine came out of a 1990 Legacy wagon. It runs well, I just need to rent a wideband and do some jetting work. 












VW purists will be unamused...


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

I am thinking about a VR6 in a Toyota pickup. does thinking count?


----------



## JThw8 (Dec 14, 1999)

Well at least I can be sure this one isnt a repost or anything you've seen before (unless you've seen my car)

Start with one of these: (Wartburg 311)










Remove this: (3cyl 2 stroke)










Remove this:










Insert this:










Getting started on a 5.0 into and MGB next but it seems a bit boring in compairason.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Yes, yours would qualify as "insane." 



>


Overhead fanshaft technology: Does TCL approve?


----------



## JThw8 (Dec 14, 1999)

turbo_nine said:


> Yes, yours would qualify as "insane."
> 
> Overhead fanshaft technology: Does TCL approve?


In the original car the radiator was behind the engine, very um...odd.


----------



## a sneaky panda (Jan 18, 2009)

love this thread


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Mooosman said:


> Just finished this conversion: Subaru EJ22 into my 69 Beetle. It uses Megajolt crank trigger ignition (Ford EDIS parts), and a pair of Weber 44 IDF carbs. Engine came out of a 1990 Legacy wagon. It runs well, I just need to rent a wideband and do some jetting work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i like it, but with all the work why didnt you fuel inject it?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

JThw8 said:


> Insert this:


What engine is that?


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

nickzom said:


> I am thinking about a VR6 in a Toyota pickup. does thinking count?


The world's most unreliable Toyota! I love it! :laugh:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

AKADriver said:


> The world's most unreliable Toyota! I love it! :laugh:



well i figured if I am making a VW Taro clone it might as well get a VR


----------



## Mooosman (Jul 28, 2009)

SgtArky said:


> i like it, but with all the work why didnt you fuel inject it?


I was going for a more old-school look with the dual carbs. It looks similar now to a drag-racing bug, sans cooling shrouds. I like the carbs, but they are a bit maintenance intensive.

I have the EFI stuff from the donor car, I just need to pare down the wiring harness to the essentials, and modify the intake manifold to relocate the throttle body (in the stock configuration, it interferes with the firewall). I am eventually going to put the EFI back on it; carbs are fun, but instant starts and hassle-free fueling are more fun.

:beer:


----------



## Mooosman (Jul 28, 2009)

BRealistic said:


> What engine is that?


Subaru SOHC, same as in my bug. Looks like an EJ22, but it may be an EJ25.


----------



## JustAkid (Jul 6, 2010)

awesome thread. :thumbup:


----------



## JThw8 (Dec 14, 1999)

Mooosman said:


> Subaru SOHC, same as in my bug. Looks like an EJ22, but it may be an EJ25.


Correct EJ22. Very similar to your bug because it is connected to a VW transaxle. We welded the entire torsion assembly from a bug to the frame of the Wartburg to give us rear suspension and transaxle for the swap.


----------



## Internal Combustion (Apr 17, 2007)

AdrockMK2 said:


> I can't let this thread die, I loves it so much....even if it's just a repost from another thread:


----------



## pedrosan (Feb 6, 2005)

:beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)

Bump for one of my favorite threads.


55 Chevy BelAir with 3000 HP Rolls Royce Merlin V12 out of a P-51D Mustang
























WTF?























Miata with Jag V12:


----------



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

phlow said:


> Was told I oughta post this up on here, so here goes...
> 
> Recap of a couple night's ago with some pics.
> 
> ...


definitely insane/ unique and cool. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o0sCYMuGdU4&hd=1

forgot to throw in the thread link

:thumbup: to a forum local


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

>


my fav pic from that thread. mostly cuz i did the same thing when i was putting my car back together. minus the photo evidence.


----------



## NoLongerLow (Jun 8, 2003)

Dobes said:


>


Where did you find pics of that Scion? I know the owner of it and have seen/heard it in person. It is an absolute monster. They actually used a wheel barrel to build the transmission tunnel.


----------



## Mk3noob4NOW (Jul 7, 2008)

hey does my car qualify?



















it barely fits in there lol


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Yes, it qualifies :thumbup:


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

1981 Lotus Esprit S3 with ABZ 4.2 V8, 01X 6 speed


----------



## alexthecoolkid (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyone who has a facebook should check out this page:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Crazy-Engine-Swaps/204599599594309


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

alexthecoolkid said:


> Anyone who has a facebook should check out this page:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Crazy-Engine-Swaps/204599599594309


Ummm...you created this profile just to tell us that you were taking images from this thread and using them to duplicate the thread in Facebook?


----------



## ENV² (Jan 2, 2011)

bump


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

Vanagon from Hell - 1 by Slipstream20v, on Flickr


Vanagon from Hell - 5 by Slipstream20v, on Flickr

This thing was pretty nutty... and it replaced the Subaru H-6 powered Vanagon the guy had previously.


----------



## slp950 (Aug 13, 2009)

From the speedhunters site:
This: (K20a turbo from a DC5)









In this:









Next is this SR20DET:









In this:









Next is this Oldsmobile V8:









In this Lloyd 600:









This:









S2k F series in E30 bmw:









S2K F series in Morgan 4/4:









S2K F20C in Miata:









S2K F20C in A EG:









LS series V8 in an S2k:









2JZGTE in an E36:









2JZGTE in M5:









RWD Civic (unknown V6 engine):

















V8 RWD Prelude:









Mid engined V8 Genesis Coupe:









B6T from Mazda 323:









In this Festiva:









ITB'd KLZE V6 from a MX6 or something:









In this:









A lot more on the way!


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow, that was a GREAT post.


----------



## Jettaboy1884 (Jan 20, 2004)

^ Ditto :thumbup:

There's a guy on the SHO forum that stuffed the 24v Yamaha V6 SHO motor into a Prelude...


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

I don't think this has been posted yet. It's quite disturbed.


















Link to build:
http://forums.24hoursoflemons.com/viewtopic.php?id=4861


----------



## huzvee (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

Holy **** that Z3 V10


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Porridgehead said:


> I don't think this has been posted yet. It's quite disturbed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just read the whole 40 page thread. That is magnificent!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Radial Engines *FTMFW*!

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Djibril (Jul 31, 2008)

turbinepowered said:


> Radial Engines *FTMFW*!
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks to the radial thread just above, I was reminded of another insane radial swap:

http://jalopnik.com/5302246/awesome-defined-the-10+liter-radial+engined-goggomobil

The fact that he not only swapped in an engine almost as big as the car itself, but cut the gears for the transmission by hand is just mind-boggling.


----------



## slp950 (Aug 13, 2009)

Honda powered mini's are really nothing new, right?
How about a K-swapped model?









And this one is even crazier...

























5.4L Lighting powered Crown Vic. I want to build one of these soooo bad.









This 6.8L V10 Ford engine...









In this:









More of a body swap than an engine swap, but why not:








It can drive like this!









Notice something missing?









Air cooled engine in the back of an MK3!









How about a 13B turbo in a Mustang?









Twin Turbo V10 mustang:









Some people win:
Audi V6 motor bolted to a FWD 6 speed trans, in a Porsche subframe.



























This 1UZ FE Toytoa V8:









In this for the owners daughter to drive around in:









And last but not least:









In this:









Still got more...


----------



## Cameron1152 (May 1, 2006)

that purple miata 
ITB'd KLZE V6 from a MX6 or something:

Pretty sure thats the same car that was at a autox here in eugene a couple years ago.. Spun it into a fence no damage really but some scratches owner was pissed.

if it wasn't the same one it was the same color, motor, and everything else lol.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

I'm sure it is the same.

It sounds phenomenal.


----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)




----------



## svantevid (May 29, 2010)

this last page was just too much


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

There are those who understand radial engines and then there are those who place them in an MR2. God bless the both, for they are people of vision. 

Some, more distorted than others. 

A freaking MR2 Radial? To endurance race?

Vision that I will never have.



turbinepowered said:


> Radial Engines *FTMFW*!
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## slp950 (Aug 13, 2009)

This Twin turbo 2JZ...










In this!









This:









In this:









This:









In this!









This Prelude engine:









in the back of this:









Now an SR20DET RWD Drift spec Toyota Echo:









then a RWD 5.0 Mustang engined Integra with funky camber:









550hp VW R32:









In this AWD Beetle:









Viper Power:









In a 300C:









Viper towing a Viper powered Motorcycle:









Viper powered RWD PT Cruiser truck:

















Viper powered Wrangler:

















Viper powered Packard:









K series VW rabbit:


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

the new beetle is not a swap..... its a beetle rsi with a turbo kit. it came stock with the motor and awd. fyi


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

slp950 said:


> then a RWD 5.0 Mustang engined Integra with funky camber:


I think you mean funky _offset_.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

C4 A6 said:


> I think you mean funky _offset_.


The rear wheels look like they have a bit of positive camber. The fact that the wheels are about 2 inches outside the fender completely negates the need for stretched tires. 

That pink Echo reminded me of the thread I made about it and it's predecessor. Another Pink, SR20 RWD swapped, Japanese car.


----------



## slp950 (Aug 13, 2009)

More insanity:
RWD supercharged V8 Dodge Intrepid:

















This Grand Prix STP 3.8L supercharged V6:









In this:








Absolutely insane amount of work, he upgrades the SC and still keeps it 4WD, plus adds a ton of other stuff to it.
Link for those interested:
http://www.4x4wire.com/forums/showflat.php?Cat=0&Number=611201&page=0&fpart=all&vc=1

RWD LS1 powered Mini:









Dodge daytona, minus one 2.5L FWD transed 4banger, plus 1 RWD trannied 440 V8:

















RB26DETT into a Nissan Maxima:









Also found a guy swapping a VK56 fro a nissan titan into a Late model altima, but he wasn't done yet.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Roush 6L V8: 










Into a modded MG ZT-T










one of the guys that worked at socal speed shop brought all the pics they took of the build up of this car into the photo lab i worked for at the time


----------



## konigwheels (Nov 12, 2002)

Just a little clarification on this guy here...










It's actually a former show winning Integra, chopped up, then draped over a Mustang Cobra. 32V 4.6 power, independent rear.

Formerly...










Build thread: http://www.moddedmustangs.com/forums/projects/179373-kimos-4-6l-cobra-motor-acura-integra-build.html

He should do something about the fitment but hey, he's done a good job on everything else.


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

What would you rather have?

LS3 M3?


















or 
LS1 Civic?


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Now, if you can tell me the engine, +1m internet points. :laugh:

Hint, not done before.


----------



## MAG58 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ford 6.0L Powerstroke Diesel.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Looks like a 6.0 Navistar, errr.....Powerstroke.


----------



## slp950 (Aug 13, 2009)

6.0L V8 WRX:









LS1 V8 powered Hyundai Genesis Coupe:

















Fiat 126:








Powered by a Yamaha R1 engine:









Nissan Juke, mated to the full running gear from a Nissan GTR:









Jet engine powered caddy:









Turbo Diesel engine:









In this Cadillac:









Citroen DS-1 :









With the ubiquitous LS1:









Last one for now:









Powered by this:









Ford GT powertrain!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

A big turbo Cummins in a lead sled Caddy is awesome, you can keep the rest of these money pits.


----------



## Corbic (Sep 1, 2003)

slp950 said:


> LS1 V8 powered Hyundai Genesis Coupe:


That is some mighty fine fail!!!


----------



## Mixican (Nov 26, 2007)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Not your typical 911 w/ V8 swap


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I think this is pretty interesting.

http://forums.nasioc.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2121351


----------



## slp950 (Aug 13, 2009)

From the sema show:

This 1954 Buick:









With this G55 AMG mill:









article:
http://speedhunters.com/archive/2011/11/07/car-spotlight-gt-gt-buick-meets-mercedes-amg.aspx


----------



## slp950 (Aug 13, 2009)

This Holden Premier:









Powered by this RB30:


----------



## pdxbora (Sep 22, 2008)

huzvee said:


>


first i was like :sly::what: but then i was like 
that is SO awesome!


----------



## slp950 (Aug 13, 2009)

From the Sema show:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

No stretch OR poke in that pic, and that's how it should be.

However, wheel selection is still ****.


----------



## slp950 (Aug 13, 2009)

Form stance is everything:
Take this:









And mix with this:









And you get this:


----------



## .:bigred12 (Dec 16, 2010)

^do want.


----------



## Mafdark (Jun 28, 2011)

konigwheels said:


> Just a little clarification on this guy here...
> 
> http://i111.photobucket.com/albums/n154/88crxsi_2006/079.jpg[img]
> 
> ...


That thing is such a piece of **** for sooo many reasons


edit. Also it's not IRS.


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Mafdark said:


> That thing is such a piece of **** for sooo many reasons


----------



## VWRedux (Jun 3, 2009)

Absolutely mind boggling thread! :thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup:








... seen lots of these... must be a run on these corvette v8's... :facepalm:

So I'm having this custom crankcase made for the engine swap I have planned.... :laugh:


----------



## Mafdark (Jun 28, 2011)

Mr. Clarkson said:


>




I am. I'm all about well thought out (well engineered) and well fabricated builds. Those two things are my bread and butter. 

the car pictured was slapped together without a plan and I'm 99% certain that it's structurally unsafe. I just hope that when it falls apart on the highway it doesn't kill innocent bystanders or the legislation that would be guaranteed to follow doesn't kill all the projects where people actually put a thought into the structure of the vehicle.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

944 with a turbocharged 911 engine. Air-cooled FTW.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

usa soccer shoes said:


> The man recovered his usa cheap soccer cleats animation as he ate. My brother made him drink that good Mauves wine, which he does not drink himself, because he says that wine is expensive. My brother imparted all these details with that easy usa adidas absolado x gayety of his with which you are acquainted, interspersing his words with graceful attentions to me. He recurred frequently usa adidas indoor cleats to that comfortable trade of grurin, as though he wished the man to understand, without advising him directly and harshly, that this would afford him a refuge. One thing struck me. This man was what I have usa soccer cleats reviews told you. Well, neither during supper, nor during the entire evening, did my brother utter a single word, with the exception usa mens soccer shoes of a few words about Jesus when he entered, which could remind the man of what he was, nor of what usa adidas store my brother was. To all appearances, it was an occasion for preaching him a little sermon, and of impressing the Bishop on the convict, so that a mark of the passage might remain behind. This might have appeared adidas usa cleats soccer to any one else who had this, unfortunate man in his hands to afford a chance to nourish his soul as well as his body, and to bestow upon him some reproach, seasoned with moralizing and advice, or a little adidas usa mundial turf commiseration, with an exhortation to conduct himself better in the future. My brother did not even ask him from what country he came, nor what was his history. For in his history usa soccer shoes there is a fault, and my brother seemed to avoid everything which could remind him of it. To such a point did he carry it, that at one time, when my brother was speaking of the usa adidas predator absolion mountaineers of Pontarlier, who exercise a gentle labor near heaven, and who, he added, are happy because they are innocent, he stopped short, fearing lest in this remark there might have escaped usa newest soccer cleats him something which might wound the man. By dint of reflection, I think I have comprehended what was passing in usa youth soccer shoes my brother's heart. He was thinking, no doubt, that this man, whose name is Jean Valjean, had his misfortune only too vividly present in his mind; that the best thing was to divert him from it, and to make usa best soccer cleats him believe, if only momentarily, that he was a person like any other, by treating him just in his ordinary way. ZBY
> usa mens soccer shoes
> usa newest soccer cleats
> indoor soccer cleats


so long


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

patrickvr6 said:


>












On-topic:


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Got any vids of that ^ running? 

How about a nice unassuming XJ12:








Sporting a Demon carbed 454:









A plain MGA:
















With one of these under the hood:


----------



## cougar (Nov 24, 1999)

patrickvr6 said:


> 944 with a turbocharged 911 engine. Air-cooled FTW.


Somewhere Obin is having conniptions. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

2JZ in a Scion TC









LSx in a 350Z









2JZ in a Scion XB









BMW M21 Turbodiesel Into 1963 Ford Thunderbird









Jaguar 12 cyl. in a 240Z


















Blown 454 in an Acura Integra









V8 Civic


----------



## screwloose45 (Dec 9, 2008)

lol, I took that last picture. http://www.flickr.com/photos/kpunch/4877799236/in/photostream Thieving bastards. 

It's a turbo diesel btw.


----------



## slp950 (Aug 13, 2009)

W12 Twin Turbo in a VW Touareg:















Then this Judd 3.5 V8 yanked out of an old F1 car:









In this Mercedes:









Equals this hill climbing monster:









A video:





Then this 4 seater Infiniti M35:









Powered by this VK56 Titan engine:









And to wrap it up, an in car vid of a 1UZ V8 with ITB's in an old corolla:


----------



## NationYell (Oct 26, 2007)

Damn, that Mercedes with the engine swap, iWant!


----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I may be in this thread soon. I've got a 300TD with a cracked head. I'm thinking 427 stroker, 6spd, and 9" rear.


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

First post of 2012...saw this at a local show last weekend...def was cool...sorry for the lame pics...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

IDk.. at first I thought NOPI rice... then I saw the engine swap. 

http://scranton.craigslist.org/cto/3072796016.html 



















That Cavalier with the supercharged 3.8 is fast enough to outrun the ugly.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Perfectly normal looking Bugeye: 









Powered by this:


----------



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)

Can't let this one die.

Older Esprit with an SHO motor.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/Lotu...5365645?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item3f1e8b000d


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)




----------



## Green Panzer (Aug 12, 2000)

440 Magnum:










-GP


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


>


now that is insane...probably spends lots of time keeping it running


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Green Panzer said:


> 440 Magnum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sad, all that work with a carb and mechanical dist


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

SgtArky said:


> now that is insane...probably spends lots of time keeping it running


yeah but what the hell is it?


----------



## Benkennedy11 (Aug 23, 2007)

bwell01 said:


> yeah but what the hell is it?


It's a JAAAAAAGGGG










(not actually from an XKR though, it's an old V12)


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

It's the world's most unreliable Toyota!


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

AKADriver said:


> It's the world's most unreliable Toyota!


He calls it Jagota, there are a bunch of videos on youtube.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> He calls it Jagota, there are a bunch of videos on youtube.


Videos of what? Leaking oil? Smoke pouring out? :laugh:

Meanwhile, somewhere out there is a Jag XJ-12 with a Toyota 2F engine that will never die.


----------



## elmer fud (Aug 5, 2003)

love this thread


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)




----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

Why would anyone go through the work of a Miata swap, and put a 3.8L V6 Mustang engine???


----------



## RacerrRex (Nov 21, 2008)

^ I have a 3.8 2002 mustang... the engine isnt THAT great.. :screwy:
Reliable as hell, but no clue why someone would choose that engine haha


----------



## MAG58 (Oct 15, 2011)

RacerrRex said:


> ^ I have a 3.8 2002 mustang... the engine isnt THAT great.. :screwy:
> Reliable as hell, but no clue why someone would choose that engine haha


I'm going to guess that it's from the midwest, and the engine is really cheap, and really available.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

How am I not already subscribed to this thread?


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

This.








in this.


----------



## 87'moneypit (May 15, 2003)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More info... :thumbup:


----------



## Daedalus (Feb 6, 2001)

87'moneypit said:


> More info... :thumbup:


Nissan Hardbody with an SR swap and a lot of green paint?


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

Daedalus said:


> Nissan Hardbody with an SR swap and a lot of green paint?


no and no... its a god damned 6cyl for ****s sake

VW Caddy w/1jz stock twins...:screwy:

http://forum.savarturbo.se/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=69003


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

gambit420s said:


> no and no... its a god damned 6cyl for ****s sake
> 
> VW Caddy w/1jz stock twins...:screwy:
> 
> http://forum.savarturbo.se/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=69003


http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/24295267.jpg


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

XK8 with LS1, by "Jaguar Specialties".



















There are a lot of other LS1 Jag builds on their website. Here's another:


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

NightTrain EX said:


> http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/24295267.jpg


----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

Another "Why?" Miata...3.4L GM V6









Back on track: Miata V12 (this one is a Pshop, but I think there is a real V12 Miata out there...


----------



## 1.8tizzle (May 22, 2003)

This is one of the greatest threads I've read through on here. :thumbup:


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

Bibs said:


> Back on track: Miata V12 (this one is a Pshop, but I think there is a real V12 Miata out there...


Indeed there is:


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Chapel said:


> Crazy air-cooled swap Porsche 944


Link?


----------



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)

Geo Tracker with a turbo S2000 motor anyone?


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/94-g...5344344?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item416e6a7358


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*FV-QR*

this thread is one of the best in years.


----------



## Cretzky (Dec 9, 2006)

This is not a car, but i think that it deserves a spot in here because it's a great engine swap. It’s a volvo b21et engine from a volvo 240 with a saab turbo fitted to it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yHl24QynOM

Oh, and I might ad that they mounted it in a tractor from the 50's.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

slp950 said:


> Then this Judd 3.5 V8 yanked out of an old F1 car:


 What F1 car did this come out of? They ran 3.5l Judds from 88-92, but this one looks like an early Judd CV 90-degree from 1988-89.

Edit - it was the Brabham BT58 from 1989


----------



## bwell01 (Oct 17, 2004)

A.Wilder said:


> this thread is one of the best in years.


YEAH im suprised its still going. every time it dies someone goes back and digs it up with additions. i just sit back and watch these days. i even thought of purchasing a local 500 dollar zx9r to start a gixxer cart type swap.


----------



## ArmenB (Feb 8, 2002)

Chapel said:


>


Holy crap. My head just exploded. This HAS to be one-of-a-kind.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

ArmenB said:


> Holy crap. My head just exploded. This HAS to be one-of-a-kind.


 And probably STILL not respected by the AC purists.


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

First post of the new year!

Old shot circa 2007 Marcus Dairy/Honda-Tech Meet...old dude pulled in with this thing...never saw it at another show...ever...when he shut the engine off the place went nuts...was hard to get pics...now people only car about K swaps...surprised this never caught on...


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

No video?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

McBanagon said:


> And probably STILL not respected by the AC purists.


Well... yeah. I mean, look where the engine is.


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

C4 A6 said:


> No video?


All of them are pretty lame...(music and effects)

Here is prob the best one...


----------



## 67vdubt3 (Jan 18, 2013)

Not your average lada niva










http://www.airsociety.net/wp-conten...fat-punk-studio-bagged-air-suspension-004.jpg


http://www.airsociety.net/wp-conten...fat-punk-studio-bagged-air-suspension-002.jpg

http://www.airsociety.net/wp-conten...fat-punk-studio-bagged-air-suspension-007.jpg

http://www.airsociety.net/wp-conten...fat-punk-studio-bagged-air-suspension-004.jpg


----------



## 67vdubt3 (Jan 18, 2013)

Swapping large displacement V8s into small roadsters has always been a favorite thing to do when we're bored in the States, but the idea of swapping a 7.0 liter Corvette Z06 LS7 into a small economy car has never really caught on. The guys at Fourdin Auto Sport in Europe must have either gotten really bored or drunk one day and decided to try their hand at the swap. We don't get the super small Chevy Matiz here in the States, but if we did, we're sure a few enterprising young enthusiasts would try just the same.

http://cache.gawker.com/assets/images/jalopnik/2009/02/matiz_title.jpg

http://bharathautos.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/Chevrolet-Matiz-V8-122.jpg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=HPA1iHj2Gfg#t=0s


By the way can anybody tell me how to get actual photos to post not just location.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=b0G0Nr4ePLU


----------



## 67vdubt3 (Jan 18, 2013)

Not an engine swap but a strange body swap
A back to front f150 on a crown victoria chassis


----------



## Wiggin (Jun 13, 2011)

Sorry for no pictures but 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5903580-My-Caddy-Rabbit-Drift-Build 

5.4l v8 triton with a thunderbird engine bay all tucked away in a rabbit pickup 

-Aidan


----------



## Dizy (Mar 4, 2008)

67vdubt3 said:


> Not an engine swap but a strange body swap
> A back to front f150 on a crown victoria chassis


 Jayzus this was terrifying to see before reading the description


----------



## Snaak. (Jul 15, 2008)

2JZ E500










Not my first choice, I'd rather drop in a AMG/Brabus V12 or a worked 55K V8 but pretty neat package all together anyway.


----------



## Lupo TDI (Mar 11, 2000)

This has always been a dream of mine:



















a Fiat 126/maluch with a Type 1 flat 4 bored out to 2.3 liters and around 180hp.

More pics here.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

Just came across this: http://www.britishv8.org/mg/bryanheidtman.htm

Can't post pictures from an iPad.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

pontiac said:


> Just came across this: http://www.britishv8.org/mg/bryanheidtman.htm
> 
> Can't post pictures from an iPad.












Nicely done, but I have one big problem with it: GM 60 degree OHV engines sound like crap.


----------



## usrtool (Jan 24, 2013)

Anything with a Northstar for show only otherwise a large waste of talen, time,and money,

"Northstar" made to go fast loud but not long


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

pontiac said:


> Just came across this: http://www.britishv8.org/mg/bryanheidtman.htm
> 
> Can't post pictures from an iPad.


One of my bosses is doing a Ford 302 swap in his MGB. :thumbup:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

The Fiero TDI - not finished yet


----------



## om617952 (Feb 19, 2009)

W211 with SLR engine.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

om617952 said:


> W211 with SLR engine.


SLK with SLR engine


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

AdrockMK2 said:


> SLK with SLR engine


And here's video of that car vs an Enzo.


----------



## wraithkl626 (Dec 29, 2011)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> Nicely done, but I have one big problem with it: GM 60 degree OHV engines sound like crap.


I've owned 3 of them, I don't find them too bad from inside the car but the exhaust note is terrible.


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

Not too insane, nor unique...but it's my first swap and special to me :beer:










Still have to: splice harness into factory wiring/wrap harness
Modify tach
mount radiator/fan and hook those up
Install 1 new brake line
New brake fluid/bleed brakes and clutch
Put transaxle back in
Still waiting on y pipe, then fab rear exhaust section
Top off with fluids
Probably a few other things....and then
CRANK IT UP

So much stuff to do involving a swap...crazy


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## xhxxkxxdx (Apr 15, 2006)

Anyone else seen the video of the suvs in japan with the RBD26det


----------



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/FULL...7628518?pt=US_Cars_Trucks&hash=item4173ea9866


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

xhxxkxxdx said:


> Anyone else seen the video of the suvs in japan with the RBD26det


 nissan patrol?


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Love this thread! 

Mine. LSx 427 in BMW wagon.


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

I know of one that's in the early stages thus far: 

914 with a Twin-Turbo Porsche Daytona Prototype V8 engine, 996GT2 Transmission and other goodies. They just recently got their full carbon fiber dash for it. 

Here's the build thread, feel free to keep an eye on it. 

http://www.914world.com/bbs2/index.php?showtopic=206097&st=0 

This one is even more wild than his dad's 914, and that's saying something...last I checked his had well over 550hp.


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Whoa!^


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

wraithkl626 said:


>


 :heart::heart::heart::heart: 

 

http://www.speedhunters.com/2013/01/the-1000hp-4rotor-turbo-nitrous-lexus/


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Ha! I was like "why in hell are there eight coils on that engine...?" and counted them again a couple more times before scrolling up to see that it's a four-rotor.


----------



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)




----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

*Silvia*

Not sure if it's a repost but URAS V12 Silvia:























And a V10 Silvia:


----------



## dimmwatt (Jul 31, 2013)

Heres mine

The answer to your question is...."Because I'm building it for my lead foot wife"

62 comet



94 miata engine, auto trans and front and rear sub frames.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

A few weeks back I was searching Merkurs. I didn't find one but I saw an ad for a second generation RX7 with the 2.3 turbo. Kinda cool.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

wraithkl626 said:


>


I love the fact that Rotary's sound like your trying to start a plane.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Ferrari swapped Nissan Sunny










+










+










=



















http://www.autoblog.com/2007/04/10/ferrari-engine-served-sunny-side-up/


----------



## Troike (Jul 21, 2003)

a little SAAB insanity: 

not sure what engine this is but it looks  










**** 

then there's this rear-engined 900T, Craigslist tho so this will disappear soon 
http://cosprings.craigslist.org/cto/3976354213.html


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

Being a diesel fanatic I really like this swap. http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=370877 
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=371617


----------



## aussie88 (Dec 13, 2010)

Some guy in Australia put a Toyota V12 into a 190E


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I didn't even know Toyota made a V12!


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

turbinepowered said:


> I didn't even know Toyota made a V12!


 For a big, ugly, JDM limo called the Century.


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> Indeed there is:


 MOAR.


----------



## MAG58 (Oct 15, 2011)

aussie88 said:


> Some guy in Australia put a Toyota V12 into a 190E


 Clayton has since blown up the original motor with the turbo, so now he's staying NA.


----------



## charles brash (Dec 29, 2005)

patrickvr6 said:


>


 :heart::heart:


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

turbinepowered said:


> I didn't even know Toyota made a V12!


 +1


----------



## ABATurbo (Feb 11, 2010)

2JZ swap in a rolls royce


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

That looks like a Mercedes...


----------



## AKOEuro (Nov 14, 2009)

WhitePoloCT said:


> That looks like a Mercedes...


 That is a Mercedes...


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

AKOEuro said:


> That is a Mercedes...


 So then it's not a Rolls Royce...


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

ABATurbo said:


> 2JZ swap in a rolls royce





WhitePoloCT said:


> That looks like a Mercedes...





AKOEuro said:


> That is a Mercedes...





WhitePoloCT said:


> So then it's not a Rolls Royce...


 
Hahaha, awesome.


----------



## ABATurbo (Feb 11, 2010)

Well my bad guys. What Mercedes model is that? I swear there was an RR badge, but I do see the mercedes emblem now.


----------



## MAG58 (Oct 15, 2011)

Mostly w114 coupe with a w108 bumper flipped upside down


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

This is a little bit of insane, a little bit unique (I say only a little unique because this is the _second _STi swapped Leone in the thread).

Starting with a pristine 1986 Subaru GL-10 Turbo, aka Leone. He claims 28k km's, which is like 17k miles 










EJ22 bottom end, EJ20 (JDM STI Type RA) heads. Look at the dude's car collection, you can tell he has interesting taste 




























As you can see the STI's AWD system was swapped over...(in-progress pic shown)










Note the DCCD adjustment knobs that fit perfectly in the dash :thumbup:














































and the current look...he hacked up a junkyard-sourced USDM bumper to fit the new FMIC...










Build thread with TONS of photos here.


----------



## LazieVW (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

^ are those unique? Because that is the most sane swap in the entire thread :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## ewokracing (Apr 28, 2013)

aussie88 said:


> Some guy in Australia put a Toyota V12 into a 190E



Pity it bent a rod and the driveline got parted out as well later.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

ewokracing said:


> Pity it bent a rod and the driveline got parted out as well later.


that sucks


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

There's plenty of oddball Miata swaps (4.0L Ford Cologne V6), but this guy takes the cake.

Maserati drivetrain into a Miata...it's in progress over at Miata.net.
http://forum.miata.net/vb/showthread.php?t=516336&page=3


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*More on the unique side*

Noble M400 w/ Honda K-Series swap. Precision 5862 turbo. They just finished it up and had it on the dyno for the first time. Next week they will be testing at NJMP. Updates to follow.


----------



## Ark6 (Dec 14, 2007)

That noble has a very clean engine setup!


----------



## My Big (Dec 26, 2010)

VR6 swapped Pontiac Fiero, using the MK4 2.8 and the 02J trans

Enginebay shot:








custom magnaflow exhaust:








paint job: (only part I dont like)


----------



## YputanxY (Nov 29, 2007)

My Big said:


> VR6 swapped Pontiac Fiero, using the MK4 2.8 and the 02J trans
> 
> Enginebay shot:
> 
> ...


OH MY GOD. 

I saw this outside the bar I used to work at about... 2 or 3 years ago.. I knew something was "off" from about 100 yards away. The owner of said Fiero looked like one of the Nelson brothers from the late 80's.


----------



## jim_c (Sep 22, 2013)

*Supercharged 1959 Cadillac*

Into a 1949 Ford


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I so :heart: this thread


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Found out that this unique swap is for sale fairly close to me.

1966 Sunbeam Alpine w/ a 1995 VW VR6 swap




























http://portland.craigslist.org/nco/cto/4117119281.html


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

RVAE34 said:


> Love this thread!
> 
> Mine. LSx 427 in BMW wagon.


*WINNER!



*On the other hand...21 pages and no 'Busa powered Smart? :screwy:


This guy almost put a kit into production:












http://www.smartcarofamerica.com/forums/f19/hayabusa-powered-smart-car-smartbusa-20307/


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

G0to60 said:


> Found out that this unique swap is for sale fairly close to me.
> 
> 1966 Sunbeam Alpine w/ a 1995 VW VR6 swap


Except for the generic DTM muffler, I love this. The VR sounds right in a British roadster.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Different...

charlottesville.craigslist.org/cto/4299288231.html




















> Before you read any further, this is not a stock RRC LWB. This truck originally came with a 4.2L Rover V8. The 4.2 ceased to function as an engine and thus a BMW M52B28 engine was swapped in. This engine came from a 1998 328i. It is mated to the transmission via a BMW 325i bellhousing, torque converter, and flex plate. Rover used the 4hp22 transmission in these, as did BMW, so it was literally a bolt on swap.
> 
> With that out of the way, it runs great. I get about 17mpg highway, well over the mpg a stock one would get, but you're not looking at this for MPGs.
> 
> ...


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Pretty sure this hasn't been posted; I searched the thread.

Found this at a French-Canadian Hyundai Tiburon forum. Even _that_ is a bit insane and unique.



















Wut?










Yes. An Aston Martin V12.


----------



## Rascal04 (Aug 17, 2004)

http://www.speedhunters.com/2014/04...sanity/#chapter-now-that-makes-a-lot-of-sense


----------



## MangoBurnout (Jun 24, 2011)

drift mpgeez


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Porsche 930 with a 1.5l V6 TAG Turbo Formula 1 engine.

http://www.drivecult.com/features/a-visit-to-the-mclaren-technology-centre


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

patrickvr6 said:


> Porsche 930 with a 1.5l V6 TAG Turbo Formula 1 engine.


That is both insane and unique! Great find! I wonder what the drivability and durability is on that engine?


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

When the tranny eventually goes in my xj8 I plan on doing this swap


----------



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)

I believe this fits this thread nicely.


http://forums.viperclub.org/threads/662406-OK...-so-its-not-a-Viper.-But-it-has-a-Viper-engine-In-a-Rolls-Royce-Yeah-REALLY.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

I love when this thread pops up in my subscriptions, I always go through the whole thing again :thumbup:


----------



## G0to60 (Jun 23, 2003)

Dobes said:


> I believe this fits this thread nicely.
> 
> 
> http://forums.viperclub.org/threads/662406-OK...-so-its-not-a-Viper.-But-it-has-a-Viper-engine-In-a-Rolls-Royce-Yeah-REALLY.


This is great except for the exhaust hanging down. Seems like they could have done a little more to have it follow the fenders or the body a little better. Still a fantastic build though. :thumbup:


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

*FV-QR*

That 930 is crazy, i desperately want to hear and see that thing do some laps at a nice track like Spa. <3


----------



## RVAE34 (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes^ Very much so!


----------



## BiturboMustang (Jun 28, 2014)

*AWD Mustang*

Here is an old picture of my 2.7t AWD Foxbody we call the FoxbAudi 
if you wanna see more i have a build thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?38-Hybrid-Swap-Forum

youtube channel here:https://www.youtube.com/user/ihatebasketball9/videos


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

BiturboMustang said:


> Here is an old picture of my 2.7t AWD Foxbody we call the FoxbAudi
> if you wanna see more i have a build thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?38-Hybrid-Swap-Forum
> 
> ic:


Thanks for bumping this! Needed something to read. I remember reading your build, quite a unique build. Pretty awesome :beer::beer:


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Not sure if repost, but mk1 with a Hyabusa swap


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

The Beastle (last known to be in Canada), which we built many years ago. New Beetle (car in white body) fitted with a 460ci Chevy big block and full tube chassis. It was fun.


----------



## Mack' (Oct 15, 2010)

Trabant 4x4 swapped, 2.0t form a Saab. 570HP & 620Nm at 1.9 bar


----------



## stevenvr6 (Jul 25, 2004)

Mack' said:


> Trabant 4x4 swapped, 2.0t form a Saab. 570HP & 620Nm at 1.9 bar




Admit it.... you thought the car was cool but your focus drifted constantly :laugh:


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

AdrockMK2 said:


> That is both insane and unique! Great find! I wonder what the drivability and durability is on that engine?



Aha probably not terribly good at both, I think those older 1.5t F1 engines were slated for tear-down after every 300km race or every couple of races IIRC. Granted they were running full chat during those 300kms so maybe more on the street?


Also, those engines idle at like 4,000rpm. Would dead torks under like 9,000rpm too.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Mack' said:


> Trabant 4x4 swapped, 2.0t form a Saab. 570HP & 620Nm at 1.9 bar


Headlight joke anyone?


----------



## cerksies (Jan 26, 2001)

CodeMan said:


> Headlight joke anyone?


Well, they do stick out pretty far, they could almost act like bumpers...


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

Mack' said:


> Trabant 4x4 swapped, 2.0t form a Saab. 570HP & 620Nm at 1.9 bar


 These appear to be _original equipment _headlights. :thumbup:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

BiturboMustang said:


> Here is an old picture of my 2.7t AWD Foxbody we call the FoxbAudi
> if you wanna see more i have a build thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?38-Hybrid-Swap-Forum
> 
> youtube channel here:https://www.youtube.com/user/ihatebasketball9/videos


ha, you clever bastard


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

Hyundai Tiburon with a Evo 4G63T engine/drivetrain swap

http://www.cardomain.com/ride/710414/1997-hyundai-tiburon/


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

1973 Gran Torino with a Mopar 440. Was set to get a Borg Warner S466 turbo and an A833, but it didn't work out...









...so in goes the Cadillac 500! 









911 seats


















Just a British friend


----------



## arethirdytwo (Apr 4, 2007)

Porridgehead said:


>


 What in the holy hell is that? Looks like a gigantic OHC motor.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

arethirdytwo said:


> What in the holy hell is that? Looks like a gigantic OHC motor.


Sherman tank engine.


----------



## AdrockMK2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)

C4 Corvette in a Bug

http://www.corvetteforum.com/articl...e=jan16&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=content











The Viper engined 9-3




















Another beast with a Viper engine"

http://jalopnik.com/for-27k-this-2001-honda-s2000-rocks-a-viper-motor-tha-1637372926











LS3 350Z













800hp GT-R engined Navara:












Ferrari 355 swap into an Exige

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/302031120254


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Ford Coyote V8 in a Cayman






Viper V10 Z4










http://www.ebay.de/itm/232071197840?clk_rvr_id=1092071208533&rmvSB=true


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

1985Jetta said:


> Sherman tank engine.


Ford GAA?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BRealistic said:


> Ford GAA?


Looks like it.
http://www.race-dezert.com/forum/threads/just-a-little-mouse-motor-named-sherman.53434/


----------



## cmm7v3 (Aug 27, 2008)

My Camaro with a recently completed 1jz swap.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

cmm7v3 said:


> My Camaro with a recently completed 1jz swap.


----------



## SOAR (Oct 11, 2007)

@McMike said:


> Looks like it.
> http://www.race-dezert.com/forum/threads/just-a-little-mouse-motor-named-sherman.53434/


Is not a Continental R975. I am not impressed. :laugh:


----------



## Dobes (Feb 5, 2003)

Keeping this thread going...


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

patrikman said:


>


Still has me laughing Mr Manolino eat ya burger and we'll tell ya


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

https://www.blocket.se/orebro/BMW_M3_E92_600_hkr_Tavlingsbil_77488672.htm?ca=4&w=3


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Sonderwunsch said:


> https://www.blocket.se/orebro/BMW_M3_E92_600_hkr_Tavlingsbil_77488672.htm?ca=4&w=3


That E92 M3 has a S38B38 swap from a Euro-spec E34 M5 with the addition of a Rotrex C38-92 supercharger.


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> Sherman tank engine.


Was this ever completed? I seem to recall it being a meme from long ago


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

freedomgli said:


> That E92 M3 has a S38B38 swap from a Euro-spec E34 M5 with the addition of a Rotrex C38-92 supercharger.


um... it's also installed straight up and down... how the hell...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Chapel said:


> um... it's also installed straight up and down... how the hell...


I always wondered about bolt patterns on BMW slant 6 engines. Is tilted on the engine or trans?


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Chapel said:


> um... it's also installed straight up and down... how the hell...


I noticed that also. Maybe he added a dry sump lubrication system? Not that you can't have an engine tilted over at an angle with dry sump. But it's probably easier to retrofit all the aftermarket stuff if the cylinders are oriented straight up and down.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

cmm7v3 said:


> My Camaro with a recently completed 1jz swap.












This is so perfect



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3L3M3NT (Jun 18, 2008)

Here's one hell of an awesome swap.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

1987 Buick Regal Turbo T with Mercedes-Benz SL600 M275 V12 BiTurbo swap























> 1987 Buick Regal Turbo T
> Mercedes M275 V12 swap
> 2005 SL600 5.5L M275 V12 and 722.6 Transmission
> 
> ...


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

meanwhile in bizarroworld, every swap has an equal and opposite swap:


----------



## KingUnderpants (Sep 8, 2004)

Cr4shT3st said:


> meanwhile in bizarroworld, every swap has an equal and opposite swap:



dafuq am i looking at?


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

KingUnderpants said:


> dafuq am i looking at?


Mazda rotary swap into a Vette.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

KingUnderpants said:


> dafuq am i looking at?


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

KingUnderpants said:


> dafuq am i looking at?


On paper that swap may be really go. I read the guy doing it is shooting for the same HP and TQ with the rotary as the LS he took out. Assuming weight is lower and the the weight distribution is better, this should handle better.


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

For now, this is unique. 2jz, LS swaps seem to be all the rage with the RX-8. I personally feel the LS motor is overkill for the car and wanted something in the 300 whp range with OEM reliability. I found a guy that does these conversions who will be offering a kit shortly.

This is a GM LFX 3.6l V6. It's all aluminum with good weight savings features like integrated exhaust manifolds in the heads. It will be using the MV5 transmission and rear out of a Camaro SS. In basic terms it's a V6 Camaro stuffed into a RX-8.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

sicklyscott said:


> For now, this is unique. 2jz, LS swaps seem to be all the rage with the RX-8. I personally feel the LS motor is overkill for the car and wanted something in the 300 whp range with OEM reliability. I found a guy that does these conversions who will be offering a kit shortly.
> 
> This is a GM LFX 3.6l V6. It's all aluminum with good weight savings features like integrated exhaust manifolds in the heads. It will be using the MV5 transmission and rear out of a Camaro SS. In basic terms it's a V6 Camaro stuffed into a RX-8.


Nice, how is the MV5/rear end gearing?


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Mr Roo said:


> On paper that swap may be really go. I read the guy doing it is shooting for the same HP and TQ with the rotary as the LS he took out. Assuming weight is lower and the the weight distribution is better, this should handle better.





JOHNS92JETTA said:


> Mazda rotary swap into a Vette.





KingUnderpants said:


> dafuq am i looking at?


It is Rob Dahm's new project. He is somewhat famous for being a self-made IT guy that bought a yellow Lamborghini (Countach or Diablo or something?). 

He then became even more famous for his youtube channel and making the worlds first 4-roter AWD RX7. It isn't finished yet, though. 

His new project, this one, is to take the LS out and put the Rotary in, because it is better in every way.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Mr Miyagi said:


> His new project, this one, is to take the LS out and put the Rotary in, because it is better in every way.


:laugh: could it be the pendulum is finally starting to swing in the opposite direction? I'd love to see more people "Save the Rotaries!"


----------



## chris86vw (Feb 23, 2000)

NeverEnoughCars said:


>


Never gets old


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

Mr Miyagi said:


> His new project, this one, is to take the LS out and put the Rotary in, because it is better in every way.


I ain't gonna lie - I've asked a few people about what it would take to put a 13b in my BRZ and they laughed at me - but I might do it if the FA20 blows. The engine is one of the things I much preferred in the RX8 vs. the BRZ.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Cr4shT3st said:


> I ain't gonna lie - I've asked a few people about what it would take to put a 13b in my BRZ and they laughed at me - but I might do it if the FA20 blows. The engine is one of the things I much preferred in the RX8 vs. the BRZ.


As long as it is built correct, they can certainly last quite a while. They also don't leak like an LS swap does. Believe it or not, it's also easier to build and maintain one as long as you know what you're doing. There are so few parts in these things it's amazing. 

They also make power far easier than an NA LS. That being said, one could argue that if you're going to turbo a rotary (just buy a turbo rotary in the first place!) then you could just turbo the LS. 

They're smaller, weigh way less, and make power far easier all things considered. They don't need drastic forged internals, just a simple port job, which will increase power significantly. One of the reasons people have made fun of rotary engines is because they basically require a turbo. They were built for a turbo. With a turbo I challenge any engine to make the same power for the same price as reliably. 


Just get strong seals.


----------



## rq1trackaddict (Sep 22, 2009)

*Porsche 911 Honda K20 Swap*

Local car in my area, snapped a couple shots of it at a local car meet up


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

rq1trackaddict said:


> Local car in my area, snapped a couple shots of it at a local car meet up




The most reliable Porsche ever made :snowcool:


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

sicklyscott said:


> This is a GM LFX 3.6l V6. It's all aluminum with good weight savings features like integrated exhaust manifolds in the heads. It will be using the MV5 transmission and rear out of a Camaro SS. In basic terms it's a V6 Camaro stuffed into a RX-8.


Nice! I've rented a CTS 3.6 and an Impala and come away impressed with the 3.6 both times. Oddly, in the Camaro I rented, I wasn't as happy. I think it had a lot lazier gearing than the CTS.


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

The GM 3.6 should be a riot in an RX8


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

Cr4shT3st said:


> I ain't gonna lie - I've asked a few people about what it would take to put a 13b in my BRZ and they laughed at me - but I might do it if the FA20 blows. The engine is one of the things I much preferred in the RX8 vs. the BRZ.


You'd have to change the Z to a P


----------



## sicklyscott (Jun 24, 2002)

CodeMan said:


> Nice, how is the MV5/rear end gearing?


With the 3.9 it's a bit aggressive but I was more interested in the torque multiplier getting out of the corner than i was efficiency on the highway. I think its at 3400 rpms at 80?


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

sicklyscott said:


> With the 3.9 it's a bit aggressive but I was more interested in the torque multiplier getting out of the corner than i was efficiency on the highway. I think its at 3400 rpms at 80?


:thumbup: That's going to be a riot.


----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)




----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

as someone who has owned both a souped up 1302s and a stock 924, this is horrible. :laugh:


----------

